# Hull Clinic : Part 16



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

*New Home Ladies
    *​


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Bookmarking thread


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Oooh you beat me to it Ceri 
xxxx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

How are you today hun?


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Ok at the minute but Im staying in as I know I could burst into tears at any minute and don't want to look like a loony stood in tescos with tears rolling down my face 
xxxxx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Isobel       xxxxxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi ladies

I'm struggling a bit, been up all night crying and despite the discomfort I've tidied the house from top to bottom, washed, cleaned etc etc like someone possessed.  I'm sure dh thinks I'm going mad and I think he may be right.  I've just been completely overcome with feelings of hopelessness about my tx.  I'm ringing the clinic later to check on my eggs but I'm absolutley certain the news will be very bad.  I have reacted quite badly (emotionaly) to sedation and/or anasthesia in the past but this seems like something more.  

Oh Isobel, I'm so so sorry you're having a bad time of it at the moment,what you are going through is completely understandable. You have been through two bereavements and it takes time to work through your feelings of grief and deal with the thoughts of what could have been.  You seem like such a fantastic caring mum your dh dd and ds are so lucky to have you - and so are we    

Take care 



Mins x


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Isobel   I have sent you a PM  

Mins - Its normal to feel how you are feeling.  The days of waiting to find out how the eggs have fertilised and the embies are doing is awful, I think everyone will agree on that one. I am   that you get good news and will have double   on your behalf  

xxxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

zarah: yes i was told that they might be able to take my dates for af at the info evening for the one that is due next wk but i spoke to a lady at the clinic and she said it probable would'nt be the case be she checked with the nurse to see and i apparently have a short cycle of 24 days so i would need drugs and ec or et while they are closed for xmas so they said my late december dates would be my day 1, and i would be in just after they go back for dr then and as i was having dental tx they did'nt want me stressing about that as well.

oh isobel    , my mum can understand your situation a little bit more as she had a number of still birth's, and had to go though it all and have funeral's but 25-30 yrs ago,


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Thank you all 

Minnie- blooming heck girl slow down.... or come round to my house and do some  This is the nightmare bit honey, when that phone call comes you jump put of your skin. My e/c was a friday so i had to wait 3 whole days before I heard anything  I was going out of my mind with worry.   everything is ok. xxxxxx

Caz- Oh bless your poor mum, how awful. xxxx

Poppet- you always know what to say  xxxx

Did- thanks for the   xxxx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Isobel


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks Ceri- im feeling alot better thanks, ive even managed to get out to the shops  
Hormones!!! Who'd have em?!


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

I'm glad youre feeling a little better hun, It's good youve managed a trip out. Hormones are nasty evil things! Mine decided to bug me on Monday (PMT though) So I was         Mon, but mainly   I want to be a man!


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

They have it so easy  Hope your feeling better too


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Isobel      

Mins.. the girls are right this is such a worrying time waiting for that phone call.. I couldn't speak the morning I answered the phone!! I'm sure everything will be fine    
try not to worry too much x

Poppet & Did I hope you 2 are taking it easy.. your scans will soon be here    

Caz.. my AF due around 15th Dec.. so it could be my day 1 but I'm not holding out much hope. I think it will probably be next year  

hello to all you other ladies


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks ladies, I'm feeling allot better now (glad you are to Isobel).  Dh has been wonderful, and the house looks fantastic    Rang the clinic and of my six eggs four have fertilised, fingers crossed they grow.

 and   to you all

Mins x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Minnie, that is really great!!! fingers crossed the call this morning is good news and you get to have 2 good uns put back, whether its tomorrow or monday  

xxxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks Did

The clinic have just called I have two eggs left, the lady said they were good ones - so I'm back in for egg transfer tommorow morning!!!  I know I'm going to be going up the wall today thinking about it so dh is taking me out shopping to take my mind off it and when we get back I'm going to do loads of cooking and baking (which I love!) to keep me occupied.  Have a good relaxing day at work  

 and  

Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Just popping on to quickly say "well done" to Mins and I   your two little ones continue to do whats they should be doing  Lots of love and    

isobel xxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

zarah my af came yesterday after 21 days again so looks like i will be ring around the 15/16 of december but i dont know if they will count that as my day 1 as i will need drugs in the middle of xmas break


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Mins, great news   good luck for ET tomorrow  

Caz, my AF is due 15th Dec which means if thats day 1, then day 21 would be 4th Jan but I'm not sure what date the clinic re-opens.

hope all you other ladies are well... it's Friday woo hoo!!!!!


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Congrats Mins! Best of luck with the ET, be sure to let us know how you get on  
xxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

congrats on your eggs mins   Good luck for 2morrow


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Just marking the thread  

Hope your all ok ladies!!

Mins - good luck for you et sending you some 

And heres some     and   for you all

S
xx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

zarah well last week when i spoke to somebody they reopen on the monday i have a feeling she said the 3rd but friday must be the first as that's a week after xmas day so i think monday must be the 4th but i rang today to see if they needed this month's/times date to put on my notes but she said that was o.k and they did'nt, but i did ask the question as to what they do about the fact that i might need dring in the middle of xmas break an she said they would sort that out an i think get people in xmas wk from what she said could be interesting as when i told my mum she is planning to do her last shop before xmas on the tuesday and she will be going from top to bottom xmas eve and will need my dads help all day as she as done something to her shoulder an is ment to be take things easy but that's not my mum, 

have a good weekend ladies i have a fun weekend ahead shopping with my mum and dad so can help lift bags for my mum, dh's birthday today (saturday) inlaws coming for sunday dinner and monday xmas decs are going up outside and tuesday my tree and all trimmings are going up my sister as put hers up today while kids were at school.

to all of you    


think of you minnie and


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Hope your OK minnie, resting and got DH doing everything for you xxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Afternoon ladies  

I had my egg transfer this morning, I ended up with two "good quality" 8 cell embryo's, one grade 3 the other grade 3/4.  I don't know what the grading system means at the clinic so if any of you do know I'd really appreciate you explaining it to me.  

It was amazing to see them (of course I've given them both names!!) up on the screen, I realise that it may be as close as I ever get to a family photo so it was really special.  Since then dh has insisted on me staying in bed (I've only just persuaded him to allow me to lay on the sofa instead!!) and is doing 'waiting on me hand and foot' very well.

Hope you ladies are all doing really well and enjoying your weekends, thank you all so much for your good wishes

 and  

Mins x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

just a quicky cos i need to walk the dogs, minnie they are great
4 is the BEST quality so you have had 2 great eggs put back, doesnt get much better then that.

I had a grade 3/4 8 cell and a grade 3 5 cell, if it can work for me it can work for you.

 fingers crossed 

and enjoy your sofa day... heaven knows its cold enough for one!!

xxxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Well done Minnie, ahhhh at you seeing the embies on the screen  Did has explained the grading so i won't go into that but yes you have 2 nice embies there infact if you had  had more eggs to play with they would have let you go to blast as what you had put back is what they are looking for on day 3 so "Congratulations!!!" Lots of   

Just got in from work, its so dull and miserable Im staying in now and cleaning as Im doing a few night shifts next week so need to get organised in the house 

Lots of love to you all xxx

Oh yeah AF arrived this morning so cycle not that way out as they told me at hospital it could be 6 weeks after my procedure before it arrived but only 34 days so not too bad  xxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Only me again i forgot to say one of the nurses said my boss had been talking about getting all the girls at work to do a sponsored walk or something for us to put towards out next tx- isnt that sweet ? I said I dont think Id feel very comfortable with it incase people felt like they had to do it but the thought was nice 
xxxxxx


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Minnie - Well done on your ET.  You definately have two good sounding embies in there and at the right stage for Day 3.  DH sounds like he's doing a fantastic job so make sure you listen to him (though not for too long obviously - we don't them thinking they're always right!   )  

Isobel - how lovely of your boss, they really do think a lot of you, as we all do  

Did -   hope you're having a great weekend, despite the rubbish weather!

Zarah/Caz - it does sound as though you may cycle at the same time. Keeping my fingers crossed you get matched soon Zarah!

Charlie -  

And a hello to all the mummies on the "bumps and babes" board who I know still keep a track of this thread.  Bet you're all shopped out ready for xmas!!!!!  

Poppet and piglet
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Mins i'm so glad ET went well. I loved seeing my embie on the screen, it's amazing isn't it? you now need to take it easy because the 2ww drives you insane   when is your offical test date?

Isobel, that was a nice gesture from your boss.. I'd take them up on it  

well I've spent the full day cleaning.. I'm knackered now. I'm going to chill out now & have a couple of cheeky Vodka's    

hope all you ladies are having a nice weekend


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

got everything crossed for you minnie when is your test date,

isobel what a really nice thinkking for them to do for you.


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi all

Zarah - my official test date is the 14th of Dec, seems like a very long time to wait I suspect I am going to need the   stationed at my house!  I'm off work for the next week and a half so I'm going to write all my chrismas cards, wrap presents, put up the tree etc etc anything to keep me busy so I don't go even more nuts than I already am! Vodka - yum  

Isobel - that is soo thoughtful of your boss, not that you deserve any less  

Dids - thanks for the info, that's much better than I thought.  I'm a bit of a pessimist (if you haven't noticed already  ) so I just presumed grade 3/4 was a bit rubbish and that the clinic were just saying they were good to be nice  

Poppet - yes dh is doing his best, I'm very lucky to have him he's a love  

Caz, Charlie, Scooby, Mrs G and all you other lovely ladies out there hope you are all doing really well

 and  

Mins x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi ladies

Just popping in to send you all     especially Mins.

Take care 

Sarah x


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Morning ladies

Thanks for all the    I hope they work.

Well so much for putting up all my Christmas stuff today - dh won't let me go up in to the loft to get the decorations    We've compromised and I'm allowed to make a trifle instead, as it doesn't involve ladders 

Take care everyone

 and  

Mins x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

ah minnie you should rest and let dh go in that loft to get dec's for you, we are doing ours tomorrow and tuesday will put tree up tomorrow night so it has chance to settle over night,

have a good day ladies, i'm just waiting for my visitor's to turn up.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Mins.. think DH is right not to let you go up in the loft   you must be crazy even wanting to.. I've never been in mine, lofts scare me.. I've got to the top of the ladder & stuck my head in but thats as far as I go   It's a job for DP   


hope all you ladies have a relaxing Sunday.. I'm off to finish the rest of the cleaning   xxxx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Morning Everyone.
Minnie hope your resting  

all this talk of Xmas... GGGRRRR im a right bar humbug, only bought a tree last year cos DP said i had to, i hate putting it up and taking it down.
I do it at the last minute and take it down as soon as possible. LOL 
And now we have a puppy who likes to bite things i think we might have trouble this year keeping him away from it.

Hope evryone is well.  

Caz not long till your open evening.
Zarah... you wanna come to my house and clean... i can supply you with vodka  

Now im going to fall alseep at my desk....  

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi Did

Quiet on here isn't it!  Thanks for the site info I've had a look and the pics are ace! I had a rotten nights sleep last night woke up with an achey tummy (right in the centre so different to the pains each side I'd been having after ec) and then had freaky vivid dreams.  I've been good and spending allot of time resting although I've been out of the house for half an hour this morning with dh, we took the dogs for a very gentle walk round the park and nipped in to the coop for a few bits of shopping - I pointed and dh picked everything up  

How are you getting on, are you feeling ok pregnancy wise?  Have you thought about names? and when do you find out if there is one or two?  I'm betting on twins  

Hope all you ladies out there are doing really well

 and  

Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi Minnie,Liz

Oooh those pains sound like good ones   I had those too 

Im fed up Im making 3 steak and potato pies and cleaning and had to go to Post Office and stand in the mother of all queues with lots of smelly people  Whats wrong with people nowadays, we all have access to hot water yet men, women young and old are still stinking in their dirty clothes  and Im tired now so how am I gonna feel at 9pm when Im at work tonight 

Poppet- how are you my lovely?  xxxx

 and love to you all im going to do the dishes and try to get half an hrs sleep 

xxxxx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

GRRR just wrote a post then lost it.

DITO to them pains, I had some last night that kept me awake, and some very vivid dreams  I just want it to be scan day so I know what’s going on. I’ve been ok so far not really worried just know that what ever happens is what is meant to be.
But today I just keep worrying.
I have been fine so far, just the tiredness is killing me but having a boring job doesn’t help. Ooo well only 3 weeks till Xmas holidays 

You sound like me, walking the dogs in the park (well I let them off the lead and walk behind them) and I went to my local co-op for the full 2 weeks, the house was always empty of food, DP hates food shopping but I made him come to coop with me.

Hope your pains are ok, don’t be afraid to take paracetamol if you need to, I did when it got too much.

DP thinks it could be twins, but I don’t cos one of the eggs was only a 5 cell, and it should have been more like a 6-8 cell, so don’t hold out much hope. But ill just be happy to see 1 heartbeat.

Let’s hope this is you in a few weeks and you could even have twins.

Hope you make it to OTD, but I know how hard it is not to test… look at me I did LOL.

We discussed names a while ago, we decided on a girls name I think but haven’t a clue with a boys, and as were not going to find out the sex (if we get that far) I’m sure it will take up lots of time.

Scan is a week today, and boy it can’t come soon enough, roll on the 7th!!!!!!!

Isobel, I went to the post office on bransholme last week and all I could smell was BO & Booze uugggg it was horrible. 

Talking of bransholme, think I best go there now and put some money in the bank.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Did- I had very vivid dreams when I was pregnant, some of them very saucy  i think it must be the hormones


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Isobel   x


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Double   Isobel!  Typical you get the fun saucy dreams, I have vivid dreams and they are about my (awful) first husband!!!

Did - It's understandable to feel anxious but I'm certain you'll feel fine after your scan, everything will be perfect    Although you'll have to do something about your scrooge tendencies as you are going to have to pull out all the festive stops once you have a little one (or two) 

Take care everyone

 and  

Mins x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

ladies, does anyone know if i can eat roule, (garlic and herb cheese) just bought some and didnt even think about it, its not the really soft but its not hard cheese either.
doh' i hope so its my fav.

xxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi Did

I've just put a search in google and the Babycentre website have a big list of cheeses that you can, and cheeses that you can't eat while pregnant.  Have a look.  However it did say that you can have Boursin which I think is similar to what you've bought.

Happy munching

Mins x


----------



## Mrs g makeababy (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi everyone , 

Congrats Minnie , they sound fab , Hoping they take and you will get your BFP , fingers crossed  . 

We, ve been doing a bit of research and it looks like we might give an overseas clinic calles SERUM in athens a try , anybody heard any good things about it ?

The reseach I've done it sounds good . 

Good luck everyone , and keep relaxin Minnie !!

Mrs G


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi Mrs G

I haven't looked in to treatment abroad but I think Isobel has so she may be able to help.  Also have you put Serum in to the search on here, that should bring up any comments about the clinic.  It would be lovely to have treatment if you could combine it with a nice break in Greece,all that sunshine and fantastic food    Good luck with it

 and  

Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Mrs G- I dont know alot about Serum personally but I have heard of a lot of ladies on here going there and it being sucessful  

Minnie-  thinking of you, hope your still sane 

Sorry it's short but Im off to bed now xxxxx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Mrs G

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=211007.945

xx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Just having a weepy moment  My gps surgery just called to say they were offering all pregnant ladies the swine flu vaccine so would I like to make an appointment  Poor girl felt awful when I explained and it wasnt her fault but its awful having to go over it all again


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

ah isobel, i got a letter from my gp offering me both due to the asthama i was 2 sure if i would be o.k to have but i did check with ivf unit and they said they were advising to have it,
do you not get the flu jabs through work anyway if you are a care assistant as my next neighbour is a care worker and she gets then through work every year,

hope you are resting minnie,

no not long to info evening then hopefully i will be ring before xmas with my day one,

right i'm off to finish putting my xmas decs up


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Isobel -  

Did - I'm finding it hard with the whole cheese thing.  Being a veggie its a main part of my diet! I'm being careful but have been eating ricotta and such like as long as its in something hot like a cannelloni.  Boursin.....yum yum (well in between the feeling sick)

Mins - hope you're not getting too bored yet!

xxxxxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Evening ladies

Isobel - so sorry  , you'd think your own gp would keep your notes up to date  

Poppet - I too am a cheese addict and I don't have the excuse of being veggie!  You should look at the list on Babycentre though it's very comprehensive.  

It's official I am going completely nuts. Went off to bed for a good   this afternoon.  I'm finding this all so confusing and stressful, I'm still really twingy and don't know if this is positive and a sign that good stuff is happening or just left over acheyness from ec last Wednesday    Dh took me in to Beverley this morning for a leisurely mooch round the shops.  I bought myself one of those sensitive early pregnancy tests to do on day 14, I've decided I'm not waiting until day 17 when all the other clinics seem fine with letting you test at day 14 - I presume all the drugs (that could give me a false positive) will be out of my system by day 14 - am I right?

I hope you are all doing really well and looking after yourselves

 and  

Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Minnie-  Its hard honey isnt it? you know we're all here for you if you need to   or let off steam. Yes the drugs will be out your system by then hun so you can join the league of early testers on here 

Caz- Im sure later on I will be offered a swine flu jab due to my asthma etc but the first group my gps are concentrating on is pregnant women and people with weakened immune systems (my dad has rheumatoid so I know he's having one) Ive had the ordinary flu jab. My DH works at Hull royal and they were being given them there but his nurse in charge told him not to have it as it contains pig product and we are muslim?? Don't know if thats even true buit its what she said  Oh yeah get jabs through work? ha ha we're lucky to get paid at the end of the month let alone anything else 

Poppet good to hear form you  Yes i was going to say if you like cheese best to have it heated- I love cannelloni  Not long for the scan now 

Liz-   xxx

Zarah- oh only a couple more weeks at work and then your off again!!! 

Vicky- how are you? xxxx

Mrs G-   hope your doing ok xxxx


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Did - your ticker has disappeared off your signature


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

search on the net an it will tell you what the swine flu jab contains isobel, i know he asked if i was allergic to eggs so i know that one of them contained eggs abd i had read on net that swine jab had eggs in it


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Just popping on before I go to bed. hope your all ok this wet, miserable day!! 
Minnie  Hope your ok Mrs Pupo 

Liz- another boring day for you today eh?

Poppet- 

Caz- Yeah I know the ordinary flu jab contains eggs so it must have been that one your doc was asking about. 

Love to you all
xxxxxxxxxxxxx night night xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Sleep well Isobel  

Mins x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Morning Ladies.

Ohhh Isobel, i am sorry you had to go through that on the phone  

Poppet, ive removed the stupid ticker thing because it kept saying i was further on them i am, daft thing, and thats the only one i can get on @ work so i havent been able to change it.
7 weeks today though, roll on monday!!!!!
Hope your coping on the cheese thing, ive decided im eating roule, although i have only had a tiny bit because DP had decided he likes it and it eating it all.

Mins hope your coping, not long now,   although its probably going quicker for us then it is for you!! 

Hope everyone else is OK, yet another boring day for me, like isobel said, oooo what id give to be at home right now!!!! 

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

well got all my xmas decs up yesterday can relax abit now until i start the wrapping pressies bit going out soon with my mum, dad, sister and niece, as my mum at dentist and we are going delivering xmas cards.


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey Did

I think currently I would swap with you!!!  I'm going stir crazy.  Those ticker things are a pain, I spent an hour this morning trying to put one on my profile - it was a frog/lilypad one counting down the days to my OTD - but it hasn't appeared    I'm off to eat icecream in a huff  

 and  

Mins x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Minnie mmmmmmmmmm @ the ice cream, a girl after my own heart i could eat it at any time of the day!!!
You need to put your ticker in your signature box 
Hope this helps xxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hurrah!!! - got my frog on


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)




----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Im awake and up 

Liz- re the cheese I honestly dont know one way or the other cos Im not a massive cheese freak like Poppet   so I cant re what I had or didnt have. I know I had plenty on pizzas but that was obviously heated  Is it pateurised? 

Minnie- 12 days left?!!!!!! Oh no I didnt think you had that long so goodness knows how your feeling. Probably cos I have no concept of how long to wait as I tested after 5 days 

xxxxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Isobel - yes it works out that I would have to wait 17 days from ec to doing a test !!! The date calculator on here says I could test from the 10th so that's what I'm going to do - but to be honest I may test on the 8th which is the day before I go back to work.  That way I can try and get most of the crying out of my system, if it's a bfn,before I'm back at work where I'd be 'in bits' with an audience!

I've got to say physically I feel fine, no aches,pains or bloatedness - so I think I'm fully recovered from being fiddled about with over the last few weeks.  In fact I feel so normal I'm pretty confident that the tx hasn't worked this time around.  I had joined the 2ww thread a couple of days ago but they stress me out on there everyone is obsessing so much about 'signs' it was making me frett even more than usual   - so I'm giving the 2ww thread a wide berth!

I hope you are all doing really well and taking good care of yourselves.  Anyway I'm off to whip some cream for the trifle I've made - yum  

 and  

Mins x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Minnie, i tested 14 days after ec, so i had ec on the wednesday and then exactly 2 weeks later on the wednesday i tested and got a faint BFP, but the day before i tested and got a BFN, 
thats the reason i dont recon there is twins in there, isobel had two so thats why i think it was strong.
so we aware that 8th might say BFN but 9th might say BFP!!!!

LOL @ staying away from 2ww thread, i dont blame you, i wouldnt go near it, i didnt have any sypmtoms and its hard not to analise everything.

xxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Minnie- They wanted me to wait 19 days!!!! No wonder I tested early 
Ive told Liz this before  but when I got pregnant with my twins i had no symptoms whats so ever and all 3 of my embies had implanted at first   The only time I considered I might be pregnant was when my AF didnt show.  

Liz- Ive booked a week in Tunisia Feb 21st  lets hope he gets his annual leave booked as Im going to keep it a secret and just surprise him


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

he'll say you should of stayed in bed asleep   and as soon as you are there he will be like oooooo im glad you booked it!!!!
Something to get excited for at least xxxx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

When is DH going to Iraq (not even sure why i said India cos i know its Iraq) LOL


xx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Straight after we come back  I could have booked 10 days for £10 extra but I was worried incase it clashes with his other flights (he hasnt booked them yet but he is booking 4 weeks AL today I hope )
xxxxx It wont be hot but nice for sight seeing and its not Hull!!!


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

I hope other people dont read this board cos were not very good at stopping people from testing are we.
Its just so tempting though!!!!

So he is going to be having lots of Jollys, and you get to come back and relax without him getting under your feet.
You know what sometimes its nice to get away even when its not hot, like you say best for sight seeing and stuff, things you cant be bothered to do in 40 degree heat!!!!

xxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Isobel - fantastic a holiday, sounds like an excellent plan.  I should of said 17 days from et, so I too have been asked to wait 19 days from ec to testing!

Did - what exactly is it that you are meant to do at work 

I'm going to have to watch myself the 2ww lot just lured me in  , some poor lady on there had an awful time at her gps and I was so   about it I had to say something.  I'm going up the wall again so I'm off to bake a banana and walnut loaf.

    

Mins x


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

No your both terrible insisting that I go out and get that bumper box of hpts!!!


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh definately Ive spent summers in very hot countries and it just kills me. Mind you bad weather does follow me, the first time I went to Capetown it poured down and the very first time I went to Iraq we had only just been in the country  half an hr and it started raining 

Re the testing- i know we are very naughty  xx

Minnie- it must just be me and you they made suffer waiting all that time   walnut cake, Mmm - enjoy xx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Well i work for a training centre, there is only 4 members of staff and very little i can actually do,
Pay the odd invoice, send out 3 yes only 3 monthly invoices.
Answer the phone... it hasnt even rang today.
do the childrens (14-16) registers.
Imputting personal data on the databas but that only happens in september when they start!!!

The most exciting part of my day today has been putting 4 leaflets in envelopes and addressing them to the schools, which i shall take great pride in posting tomorrow morning (only because i get to skive off to another training centre to post them as we dont have a post man)

see what i mean about boring, i have worked for the same organisation for 8 years i took this job over 3 years ago and the girl that did it before me was part time, there wasnt enough work for her to do so there really isnt enough for me to do.

Minnie & Isobel they wanted me to test after 19 days as well. 
and as for the bumper pack of tests. i ordered 2 off the asda site when doing the shopping and for some reason they sent me 6, that just gave me more excuses to test early!!!!!!
xxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Liz- I want your job  infact put a word in for me whilst your on your maternity leave


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

just quickly popping in to say hello.

Mins the 2ww is an absolute nightmare isnt it? it drove me mad   I joined the 2ww thread aswell not sure if I would join it next time though.. I will just stick with you girls  

   to all you other ladies x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi Zarah- you ok?  xxx


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey Isobel - who you calling a freak?!?!    

You've all been busy on here today haven't you? By eck, wish I had five minutes during the day to come on here but I have the workload of about three people at the minute so no chance.  Having said that I wouldn't swap with you Liz because it would drive me   having next to nothing to do, boy I bet the days drag....................

Isobel - Lots of holidays!   I hope you have a great time and really relax and enjoy yourself, cos that way you'll be all refreshed and ready for your next tx.  Have to say I'm a big fan of sight seeing rather than laying on a sunbed all day.  Our honeymoon in Cuba would have to be the exception though cos I loved just doing nothing all day, but after a year organising a wedding I think I needed the rest!!!! Are the kids going too or just you and DH?

Liz - Have you started with the sick feeling yet or have I got your lot too? I shouldn't complain and I'm not going too but it does make getting through the day hard   Ah well, as I've said before I'd put with anything to be in this position.  Do you think we could sneak into Isobel's suitcase when she's not looking.......shhhh...........don't tell her! 

Mins - I think we should rename this thread "Naughty girls at Hull Clinic"    Whatever you decide to do at least you know you're in good company on here!  I think we all know that testing early can give a wrong result but as long as your prepared for whatever it says and still know that its the test on OTD that counts then I don't see the harm.   As for no symptoms I didn't have any till after I tested anyway, thats why I was convinced it hadn't worked.  I didn't join the 2ww board for the main reason that they always analyse everything and if you're not getting those symptoms too then it brings you down   

Zarah - You do right sticking with us girls, we'll lead you up the path of temptation for early testing  

Big HI to everyone else

xxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Poppet - I just meant you was a cheese freak not that your weird personally...... hang on am I just digging a hole here?  I didnt eat meat for 5 yrs cant even re why I started to again actually  Ooooh thats good nice and sicky, its nice to have symptoms  Im afraid there will be no room in my suitcase girls- I dont travel lightly


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Isobel.. I'm fine thank you for asking   just abit tired at the mo.. it's all the getting ready for xmas at home & at school  

Poppet, I just hope I get to test next time without AF arriving 1st   saying that even when I was bleeding I still tested just incase  

xxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Evening ladies

Zarah - yes the 2ww is a nightmare isn't it!  The 2ww thread is awful as well, every time I go on there I can feel my logic (and sanity) slipping away  

Poppet - Did and Isobel made me buy the test it was there idea I'm completely innocent    
  I know whatever the result is I can't rely on it but the not knowing is sending me  .

I'm watching loads of awful childbirth programmes on sky so at least if I get a bfn I can tell myself that at least I won't have to go through forceps - small comfort I know.....

Hope everyone is doing really well

 and  

Mins


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Well someone has snuck in to my house overnight and replaced my (.)(.) with two aching spacehoppers  

Poppet and Did I have no doubt that you will both have no problems at all having your babies, definatley no forceps - sorry for mentioning them    Although I'm sure all of us would go through childbirth with no pain relief and just biting on a stick if it meant us having the babies we so want  

 and  

Mins x


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Put the spade down Isobel you can stop digging now  

Mins - are they orange with a face on the front? (the spacehoppers  ) I was giggling away at what you said.

xxx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Minnie LOL @ the space hoppers!!! them pessaries dont have make your body do strange things!!

GRRRRR this week is dragging, im so tiered!!!
Seriously contemplating pulling a sicky this afternoon and tomorrow... naughty i know but its driving me insane being here and today i feel generally poo  
poppet still no sickness though apart from 1st thing in a morning when im driving to work, but ive learnt that if i take a drink with me i dont get it!!!

xxxx


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Did - I think you're going to be one of those lucky women who don't get it too bad.  I'm not coping too bad with it today but was really feeling sick last night, but at least its just nausea rather than full on vomiting.  I just didn't expect to feel this way 24 hours a day.  Hope you're not feeling too "poo" - definately pull a sickie if you're just sat at work feeling miserable.  Diagnosis Murder might be on this afternoon  

Isobel - did you get this at all and if so do you know any good remedies I could try?  I'm snacking on Ritz crackers at the moment because the saltiness seems to help a little. Any words of advice would be really appreciated    (Oh and I can buy you a bigger suitcase to fit me and Did in   ) I'll send you a PM tonight to have a proper catch up  

Mins - what you up to today then?  Its hard to try and find things to keep you occupied isn't it? I'm   you get a good result because you've done really well so far  

Zarah - getting ready for xmas twice sounds horrendous!  Are you at a primary or secondary school?  If its primary I'm sure there's a lot of excited kids running around at the minute!! They might as well write off December at school, my Mum works in a primary school and she said you can't do anything with them.

Caz - bet you're counting down the days now   

xxx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Im still here, ive decided to stick out the day, well im going to leave at 3, only 2 of us in today so told the guy i work with i need to go and see the arcitect, however i think i might wang it tomorrrow, fridays are always really slow.
Now im in a right grump too.
We applied for planning to re-build the kitchen and bathroom on the back of our house, only want to make it slightly bigger, and our stupid neighbours have contested it and now its been refused!!
Not even sure why cos it doesnt affect them at all, i honestly think its 2 reasons, a: they are jealous, b: cos they dont like us!! we hate them,  wierdos they are.
GGGGGGGG im so mad now. gonna take up2 another 12 weeks to appeal it.

xxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Afternoon ladies  

Did - If you usually feel sick on the way to work I suggest that you feel particularly sick tommorow morning and don't go in to work.  Any sickness associated with pregnancy doesn't usually count like ordinary sickness, so you stay at home tommorow and have a good rest (while plotting your neighbours downfall  )  Poppet is right Diagnosis Murder has been on every afternoon this week so far, no I haven't watched it, I would rather eat my own leg  

Poppet - Yep I'm finding it really difficult to keep myself occupied.  There's loads of stuff I'd like to be doing...decorating, putting the Christmas tree up etc etc but they're all things I will convince myself  made my tx fail if I get a bfn    So instead I'm watching loads of tv and cooking!!  My father in law just bobbed round to see me and I made him eat a bowl of trifle and sent him home with a cake I baked    I'm going to watch the last two Harry Potter films today in readiness for Santa bringing me the new film on dvd for Christmas  

I hope you all are doing really well

 and   from me and my 'comedy breasts'!

Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Poppet- re the sickness I just used to nibble arrowroot biscuits before i got up (have them next to the bed) but to be honest nothing stopped it really but I did find eating little and often helped. Mine stopped at about 13/14 weeks with the twins  I still think you could have 2 in there 

Liz- Def ring in sick and have  a nice long weekend 

Minnie- another day down honey  Bet DH is loving the new bosoomers  

Back at work at 9 tonight for another evening of fun and frivolity (with the nutty nurse again Liz!!)

Speak to you all soon 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm in a bit of a state.  It appears that this is probably the beginning of the end for me.  About two hours ago I started with horrible cramps, not like the ones from tx but like really really bad af pains, the ones that make your legs go to jelly.  I haven't started to bleed yet but I'm pretty certain it won't be long.

I'd allowed myself to feel a little bit of hope over the last few days and now I can feel everything slipping away  

Mins x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

minnie, hold out some home, i had some cramps!!!!

Keep    still early and still to early for AF xxxxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks Did, still no bleeding so clinging to a tiny bit of hope.  Can't af arrive early on tx? If it can't I'll feel better,I think  

Thanks again  

Mins x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Mins.. come on girl stay   you have no bleeding so please don't start to think the worst (easier said than done, I know) but you will do yourself no good stressing yourself out..    

Poppet.. I work in a primary school.. very hectic this time of year but lots of fun too  

I have a question... I have been & bought some vitamins today (vit B6 10mg, co Q10 30mg & selenium+vit A,C & E) but if Im taking pregnacare aswell will I be taking more than the recommended daily dose of any of these because aren't they in pregnacare aswell 

hello Isobel, Caz, Did & all you other ladies


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Isobel - 2?! Think its quite unusual for a blast to split isn't it? I'll try eating little and often, finding it difficult to fancy any food anyway.

Mins - I think its still a bit too early for AF to arrive. I tested 8 days past a 5 day transfer and got a faint positive that day if it helps you re: testing early.  I'll get shot by the   now! So I was 13 days past egg collection when I tested. Like Did I got cramps too and thought AF was coming.

xxxxxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Minnie- the most cruel, confusing thing is that most pregnancy symptoms are also AF signs so you wont know whats happening until you test. AF can arrive early I wont pretend it cant but its very early for you. Pains are very very normal and if you are pregnant you will have these for weeks yet hun 

Poppet someone on another board i post ons friend had 1 blast put back and she has just found out she is having twins   you did have good hcg levels!! Ive got you worried now havent I?!!

love to you all off to bed now xxxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Morning all, I'm sorry for being such a pain and panicing and whineing so much on here - in 'real' life I am such a calm together sort of person, tx really isn't agreeing with me  

I am still cramping this morning but still no bleeding, (.)(.) seem even bigger and sorer this morning.  Isobel I am well endowed in that area already so its no change for dh - other than now he can't touch as they hurt!  Yes the symptoms are cruel, I'm so confused I don't know if I'm coming or going  

Thanks for all your support ladies I really don't know what I'd do without you and your  



Mins x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

morning everyone, i pulled a sicky... stupid work.
good job though im knackered, the puppy has us up in the night with a bad tummy, poo everywhere!!!! sorry TMI

minnie, your AF would be due wednesday, so it wouldnt come any earlier then that i wouldnt of thought, cos thst 14 days after ovulation (EC)
and i am still have af pains, i am still knicker checking!!!!  

hope everyone is well, im going to spend my day watching without a trace which is hogging the sky+ hate all the day time TV what a load of rubbish it is!!!

hope everyone is ok and not long till the weekend now xxxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Did - hope you are enjoying your day off and that the puppy has stopped pooping everywhere, you wouldn't think so much would come out of something so small! Thankyou for the reasurrance  

Dh is off work with me today so after a good    on his shoulder and a good talking to (him to me!) I am feeling better.  I've rang work and arranged that instead of going back to work next Wednesday I'll be going back the following Monday, which takes a bit of pressure off.  I've had some pain killers so I'm more comfortable and I have an appt at the hairdressers this afternoon so hopefully that will be a treat and take my mind off everything.

Zarah and Caz - are you getting excited about your tx yet?

Hope you are all doing really well and looking after yourselves

 and  

Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Minnie-


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

minnie stay positive hun    

not letting myself get to excited really then i wont be disappointed if tx doesnt work, i have come down with a cold and nearly lost my voice which dh thinks is great as i cant shout at him, hope it clears up before next wk as lots going on with nephew's school nativity and hair cuts and songs round the xmas tree and then info evening friday think we are going early as we get our travel paid for with been on benefit and cash office closes at 4.30 so once we have done that use my my dad could have a wander for half an hr


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Caz - my goodness it sounds like you are having a traditional Victorian Christmas!

Zarah - I'm sure that most vitamins (like vit c) are peed out if your body doesn't need them but there is an RDA on the side of the packets so you could calculate how much of each vit you need from that.

Isobel - thanks  

Things didn't get much better, pain wise, yesterday afternoon so I rang the clinic.  They told me that although the pain can sometimes be a good sign they think with me that it is probably my drained ovaries filling with fluid again and this irritating me and causing the cramping. I'm to take pain killers four times a day and if it gets any worse I'm to ring the clinic as it would indicate that I may have an infection.  The tablets are keeping a lid on it now and I feel better for having an explanation (even if it isn't a particularly positive one).

Hope you are all doing really well and enjoying your weekends

 and  

Mins x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

how do you mean minnie, i take it you mean with nephews nativity play?


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

That and the singing round the Christmas tree, it sounds lovely  

Mins x


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Wow it's quiet on here, is everyone ok  Hope you are all doing really well and starting to feel a bit Christmasy - I've still not got the Christmas tree up but I'm thinking about it!

 and  

Mins x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Your right Mins.. it has been quite on here this weekend.. hope its because your all having a great weekend


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

wow yes it has been quiet on here only the 3 of use wont actually be round the tree though as it's in one corner of the school hall, and if the nativity is just the traditional nativity that will make a change it is'nt usually though,

dentist again in the morning get my crown put in tomorrow so i bet my teeth will feel funny again as i have had a space where the tooth was.

zarah what do your school do for xmas


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Morning ladies  

I just had a couple of questions and wondered if you 'fonts of all knowledge' could answer them for me!  The first is what exactly is a chemical pregnancy and is it something that gives you a positive result on your otd or is it something that would only show up from early testing?  

Secondly if I was lucky enough (   )to have a bfp on the 14th do the clinic do a blood test then to check everything is as it should be or do the clinic just go by the hpt?  Also do they scan you or something at the same time to check everything is ok  Typical me I've not even got to my otd (although Mr Frog is getting there!) and I'm obsessing about what might happen next  

Hope you are all doing well, I've missed you all over the weekend its just been me, Caz and Zarah and a couple of tumble weeds  

 and  

Mins x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Morning Minnie.

Hope you are doing well and coping.. not long now. Have u managed to keep away from the pee sticks?

its going to be a busy one this week on here, plenty going on

Questions and Answers

Clinic only do a blood test if you request one, and usually only if you have been bleeding... i never got one, but Poppet did due to spotting.
No Scan until 8 weeks ish!!! AAARRRRGGGGGHHHH the wait sucks, today is my scan day,  am 7weeks and 5days so they make you wait a few weeks, i presume if there is any bleeding they will scan you but i think it must be more then a little cos poppet never had one, but i know isobel did, although i think that is also something to do with previous exctopics too.
As for chemical pregnancy, i think yes you would get a BFP on day 14, but by day 19 (OTD) it could dissapear, although how im not sure cos surely the hormone must still be in your body... someone else might be able to help you more on that. However think a chemical pregnancy is where your body accepts the pregnancy but it doesnt progress any further.


Hope everyone else is doing well, like i say scan today for me  

Has been very quiet this weekend on here, i think i am just too tiered to write anything on a weekend   roll on bed time already, finally got a full nights sleep (cos the puppy seems to be getting better) but i still feel shattered, these 6.30 starts are killing me.

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks Did, sorry you're feeling so worn out  .  My goodness all the waiting for the scan sounds like torture (kind of like the 2ww but much longer!!!!) Thanks for the info that's really useful, although a bit daunting that even at the OTD they can't tell you if its a chemical pregnancy or not  

What time is your scan?  What should they be able to tell you today from the scan?? I'll be thinking about you, let us know how you get on.

The pee sticks!  The less said about them the better  

Take care

 and  

Mins x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

oooooooo yea come one minnie!!!?

Scan @ 3.30, should be able to tell me if there is a heartbeat or not, although if something is happening in there there should be one, also how many is in there!!!!!!!!!!!
Just pray something is happening in there!!!

Been nearly 4 weeks waiting for this scan, its torture 

xxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Looking forward to hearing all about your jumping bean/s ( ) when you get home later. 

   

Mins x


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Mins - just wanted to say that Did is right about the blood tests. I had to have them because I was spotting at the time so they take them 2 days apart to see if your HCG level is increasing.  If you're not bleeding or having any other sort of pain then they don't usually bother.  I've got my scan today same as Did so it is a bit of a wait for it, though having said that in any other pregnancy it would be 12 weeks before the first scan.

Did - Let me know how you get on just in case I don't see you in there


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Hiya girls how ya all doing?

Did good luck for ya scan today hope all goes well   I feel for you with the tiredness i suffered that alot early on although it doesnt get any better i had a really sleepless night last night turned over in bed on saturday and pulled a muscle in my stomach and he seems to be lying on a nerve today got really bad backache.

Cant believe ive made it to halfway, scan on thursday. Feel him kicking alot when im laid down make me jump lol and i dont actually think its a big kick yet. I actually think hes turned as well not the best feeling in the world makes ya feel quite sick but i wudnt change this for the world. 

Hope all you other girls are well im still here watching the board


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Poppet - thanks for the information, I don't know how people wait so long!  Good luck with your scan today, Did's right it's all go on here!  I'll look forward to hearing how you both get on  

Charlie - Glad you are doing well, I can't believe you are half way through already    I remember reading your posts when you were going through tx and it only seems like a few weeks ago!

Isobel - where are you    Hope you're ok

Well I'm certainly getting my moneys worth out of sky movies, and the sofa    I'm having cramps again but still no bleeding so not panicing - yet.

I hope you are all looking after yourselves 

 and  

Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi,

Im here Minnie, been working stupid long hrs at work so Im  shattered but here (just about!)

Waiting to hear from Claire and Liz and   all is ok xxxx

Ive had a hellish day i had to go into work at last minute and on the way my brother rang me to say his girlfriend is pregnant again (they have a 15 month old) Well they have been trying since end of October so looks like it took 1 month  Dont get me wrong Im happy and they are a lovely couple but I just dont see why they have had to rub my nose in it when she has literally just conceived  Ive cried today like I did on the day I had my last scan with my baby, my head is pounding with it all. I wouldnt mind he rang me and said I have some news for you so I just said "Shes pregnant isnt she" so he said yes so I congratulated them and then he waffled on and on for 10 mins when Im thinking "Ok put the phone down so i can have a good cry" I got to work in tears and havent stopped all day 


Minnie- when are you testing? xxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh Isobel.. I know that feeling well. It is so hard when you hear of a pregnancy.. so many people I know have got pregnant since I had my failed tx... & like you I'm happy for them but god it hurts so bad  

come on Did & Poppet.. I'm dying to know how your scans have gone & how many you have in there  

Mins.. are you going to test early or be good & wait  

Charlie.. half way already, it has gone so quick.. you will have your little boy in your arms before you know it  

Caz.. our school are doing a foundation stage concert & key stage 1 concert.. then we go to our local church for key stage 2 to sing some songs. To be honest I just can't wait to break off, this time of year is so manic!!

hello to all you other ladies.. hope your all well


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Come on........ we're waiting...........!!!!

Zarah-


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Oh Isobel, I'm so sorry   

Mins x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

poppet and did hope your scans went well how many of each of you got in there then?

nowt like rubbing your nose in it is there isobel   

got my nice new tooth with a crown on it an god does it feel funny, i have managed to get laringitise


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Hello Ladies

Sorry i've not posted for a while, seem to be so busy with christmas and everything i don't get much time but i'm still checking the board regularly to see how you're all doing.

Minnie - really pleased all has gone well so far! When are you testing? Saw your post about a chemical pregnancy, i've always understood it to be where the egg fertilises but doesn't implant properly (so in effect the same as a very early miscarriage). I think that is the risk with testing early particularly with IVF you could get a positive but the embryo might be trying to implant but might not stick. Sending you lots of     and  . I hope the next few days don't drag too much

Isobel - i'm so sorry to hear about the pregnancy announcement. I think we all know that awful feeling, it hurts soo much, but it must be particularly hard with what you've been through recently     I agree that they could've been a bit more considerate and left it a while before announcing it.

Poppet & Did - hope the scans went well, can't wait to hear how many you're both cooking!!

Zarah & Caz - not long now until your tx starts!!

Nothing happening on the ttc front here. DH has done his SA so we're just waiting for my blood tests to come back. The clinic said we'd get the SA results at our next consultation with Prof but i din't know we were having one. Will they ring me and get us to go in when all the test results are back?

Right off to spinning!

x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Vicky.. I rang the clinic & asked for blood & SA results, they told me over the phone.. give them a ring. x


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

I cant hear to wait for your news Did and Poppet hope everything went well


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi Yogvic, thankyou for the information.  The last 9 days have been the longest of my life    With regard to the early testing I am being really good and limiting myself to a mear one hpt per day, I know it's a slippery slope but I have no will power  

Glad the tooth's sorted Caz

And for Isobel and extra  

Mins x


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

I know I can't wait to hear either, my computer says that Did is online - I hope she's ok


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Hey Ladies, sorry for the delay in getting back to you, my head isnt even in the same room right now and i havent quite known how to write this.




Firstly i wanna say   to isobel, GRR at your brother, he should of known better,
secondly Poppet   
and Minnie i hope your keeping sain.

Well we had our scan...................... and we saw a lovely little heart beat................ and then we saw another............................... and then we saw another (now ill let you go back and read that again)

Yea you guessed it, theres 3 pumpkins in there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lost for words and shocked!!!!!!

More personals may have to wait till i can compose myself a bit more, but hi to all the lovely ladies out there.


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh my word... I have gone all goosepimply reading your post Did... 3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wow.. how crazy is that!!! congratulations hun. I bet your in shock arn't you.. what did you do when they told you there was 3 heartbeats?? I can't believe it


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!!   

Lets hope you can alter than planning application to extend your house, think you are going to need to space hun!!!!

Wow!



Mins x


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Omg Did thats great news triplets!!!


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Totally amazing- a complete family in one swoop!!! 

lots of love honey xxxxxxxx
Ive pmd you xxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

come on Poppet... how did your scan go xxx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Minnie, i think we may have to move, the little terrace will not be big enough!! god knows what were going to do, think we may have to get our names on the council register and rent this place out, because we cant afford to buy another as i only own half of it (mum owns the rest).
Think DP is more worried about having to get rid of his Land Rover, however he has already been talking about how he can add seats to it.

Think the parents and in laws were more shocked.

Actually when they told us we didnt know what to say, we just smiled, i thought id get all emotional but we didnt have time to think about that..... still dont.

i still dont quite know what to do with myself, even the dogs are a bit like "whats going on in the house" i just dropped everything when i came in and tried to compose myself.

xxxxxx

yes come on poppet we need your news!!!!!!


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

In the old days people used to keep babies in drawers so I'm sure you can stay where you are while the     are little   

Wow I can't get over this it's great

Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

ooooooh its sooooooo exciting. Its fantastic news and now Im waiting for Poppet and her wonderful news!!!!! 

Liz you have tired me out now just thinking of triplets!!! Im up for baby sitting  xxxxx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

LOL @ minnie and keeping the babys in draws.
Think i might have to buy some pine ones, dont think the Ikea ones were ment for babys!!!!

xxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

Wow did thats great news a complete family for you all at once, wonder if you will get a mixture of sex's


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

maybe thats why you felt really knackered, 

come on poppet we are all waiting and hope its good news


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Zarah- pmd you xxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

come on Poppet


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey everyone

Really sorry for making you all wait but we went to my Mums on our way home and have only just got in!

Its good news - we have one perfect little piglet on board, we saw a heartbeat and everything else seems ok too   

We didn't get emotional but I think thats because when I saw Did in the waiting room she put up three fingers as she went past........you weren't the only ones in shock love....me and DH were in shock for you too!!! To be honest, at first I thought "doesn't she hold two fingers up funny?" then I realised you meant 3.  Don't you start worrying about anything at all sweetie, let it all sink in first.  And as for how to cope I'm sure you have wonderful friends and family who will  lend a hand......and me too.  When we meet up with our babies I'll take one off your hands and we'll have two each    Fab news!!!!

Right off to read back on the posts cos its moved loads today and I've not caught up!!!!!
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Poppet, I'm so glad all has gone well for you and little piglet, what a great day for you and Did!  So pleased for you

 and  

Mins x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Poppet thats great news.... wow what a day!!!! you & Did must be so happy right now.... well done girls


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Congrats poppet- isnt it wonderful to see that HB 

lots of love xxxxx 
Ill catch up tomorrow honey xxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh Liz your gonna cope cos you can drop them off to me on your way to work 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Poppet   i could see the look on your face like 3...... 3.... what u one about woman, then u kinda relaised just as i was walking out the room that it was 3 babies, i wanted to stop and tell you but she took us off to the antenatal clinic for a leaflet.

ill cope fine, its paul i worry about.... ill be going back to work    i can just see it now, 3 kids running him ragged, he'll be getting his mum round every day  

    finally had my tea, only took 2 hours to make cos i couldnt get my head around cooking it LOL

xxxx


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

OMG Did!!!    

I bet that was a bit of a shock!! So pleased to hear the scan went well. Gosh i can't believe you've got triplets!! Did one of your embies split then? Will you have 2 identical twinnies and another one? Oooo i'm going all gooey just thinking about it  

Sorry i haven't read all the posts since Dids post - had to reply to straight away. Will read on now!

Congratulations hunny, 3 babies, woooo hoooo!!!


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Did - you've got Malmo furniture too haven't you?  I think Mins is on to something - I reckon they'll be great because they're pretty deep and sturdy   I love reading the triplets thread and now you'll be posting on it soon  

Isobel - I'm sorry to hear about your awful day.  Like everyone else has said we all know the pain of hearing another pregnancy announcement.  I agree that it would have been more tactful to wait, especially as I presume he knows what you've been through recently.  Be strong  

Vicky - I would do as Caz says and ring the clinic even if its only to ask how long its all supposed to take.  They really don't mind people ringing up with questions.

Mins -   I'll PM you in a minute

Zarah - thank you.  I think I am more relieved than happy (not to say I'm not happy too) Hope you're joining us next year hun  

Caz - glad the tooth is now fixed, that must be such a relief.  Bet your DH is loving the fact you've lost your voice....I know mine would!  

Charlie - can't believe how quick its gone.  I remember being on holiday when you got your BFP and it doesn't seem that long ago.  I'm sure all will be well at the 20 week scan on Thursday but be sure to let us know how you get on.  Tomorrow you will be officially in the second half of your pregnancy  

Hi to anyone I've forgotten!

xxxx


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Did - you soooooooooooooooo have to get a new ticker hun


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

i tried looking for a pumkin one but i got board of looking for it. LOL

if it keeps messing up ill get so annoyed!!!  

xxx


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Poppet - really pleased to hear all went well with your scan. I can imagine it must be such a relief to see that little heartbeat, now you can start to get properly excited!! 

Thanks to those that gave advice re ringing the clinic, i think i'll give it another week or so then give them a call. It'll be 6 weeks since my blood tests then so they may be able to tell me something. Also going to ask about the info evening and see if we can be provisionally put in for the Jan one. I don't want that to hold things up.

What a fabby day - so pleased for both of you Did and Poppet and how wonderful that you can go through your pgs together 

Did - do not worry about anything at the moment just concentrate on taking it easy and looking after those beautiful pumpkins you've got in there. You will cope, i'm sure there will be ups and downs when they arrive but its sure to be the most exciting journey you've ever been on.  

x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

yogvic we had followup with prof at 9 wks but it should have been 6 wks at the follow up appointment we were sent stright over to ivf unit to go on waiting list to be tx within 18wks i was told by karen in the ivf unit to phone the following week to see how things were going etc and she was just about to sort things out and we are at info evening so i would'nt leave it if i was you ring them maybe tomorrow and see what they say as you might need followup in subfertility clinic first before going on waiting list i think you went for first appointment around the same time as we went for followup which was the 28th of october


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

got voice back now, but drs tells me i have laringitise


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Did I love the ticker!  There is nothing cuter than three babies in a pea pod  

Hope the news is sinking in and you are getting over the shock  

 and  

Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Morning. Wow its still sinking in for me so goodness knows how you feel Liz 

Well unfortunately I ended up back at work last night (they rang me at 9.15 and I was back in at 9.30 so now back off to bed for a few hrs 

ill catch up later after Ive had some kip 

Lots of love to all the little bundles  out there


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Morning ladies

I was keeping this 'secret squirrel' but I can't anylonger or what is left of my brain will seep out of my ears.  I've been doing hpt every morning since Saturday    I've put a question about it on the 'ask a nurse' section so I didn't want any of you reading it and thinking what a cheek she didn't tell us about it 

All the hpt have been positive, and I know they aren't false positives as I did an earlier hpt that was negative which showed the trigger shot was out of my system.  The tests had been getting darker until todays, which is the same as yesterdays (I convinced myself it was lighter than yesterdays but dh says I'm seeing things!!) so I'm worried that my little Eggberts have stopped developing and that I am having a chemical pregnancy.  Thankfully still no bleeding but the continued cramping is not filling me with confidence.

I hope you ladies are doing really well, particularly Poppet and Did after their wonderful news

 and  

Mins x


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Mins - different levels of HCG at different times of day, even the sensitivity of each HPT can be different so please don't lose hope.  HCG doubles every 48 hours roughly so check it against tomorrow's, you may find its stronger again  

keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks hun. I've tested at the same time every day but I'll keep my fingers crossed that tommorow will be darker. I'm really not made for this tx I'm panicing all the time about everything, you wouldn't believe I'm cool as a cucumber at work!



Mins x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Morning Everyone.

Right time for some personals.

Poppet   i shall email you.  this will be our bubbas

Isobel, you are a crazy lady doing all this work, especially at such short notice, but i suppose its all for a good cause!!!   i'll PM you.

Caz... friday is looming closer, hope your throat gets better.

Vicky hope you get some answers soon so you can start tx in the new year

Charlie, hope the scan goes OK on Thursday... sure it will though  

Zarah hope you get the "call" soon so you can also start tx soon

Minnie   really nothing to say   this BFP sticks around, im sure it will though dont worry about the colour of the lines, as as for the cramps, i had the wosrt ones, i really did think af was on its was me and DP snuggled on the sofa nearly crying the night before the BFP cos i thought it had failed, just go's to show the horrible pains now were the 3 pumpkins.

I hope i havent missed anyone.


xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Minnie- i knew you was pregnant  I nearly sent you a pm but didnt want to upset you if you wasnt. Well honey its all going in the right direction so just stay as positive as you can be    I am sooo pleased for you cos we all know how negative you felt about your eggs atc but I did tell you its quality over quantity didnt I? 

xxxxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Liz- Ive sent you a pm xxxx


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Did - of those bubbas mine will be the one on the end talking to themselves (just like Mummy!)  
xxxxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi ladies

Congratulations to Didabuf and Poppetgirl on your scans.
Minnie-sounds promising hun   

Hi to everyone

Sarah x


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hello ladies

this board to soooooooooooo exciting!!!!!!!


Congrats to did and poppet and, keeping everything crossed for you too mins, it sounds like good news.... these things seem to come in 3`s on the hull bards........ Literally for Didabuf  

Did, if you want any advice or to ask anything, just pm me or im on ******** too.  If i can give you any advice on mutiples im sure me or isobel can help!!  


Lots of love to you all!!

S
xx


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Caz - thanks for the advice. I think i will ring them tomorrow to find out whats happening. I think the procedure might be a bit different for us because we're egg sharing and are not NHS. 

Mins - brilliant news so far!!! I had a feeling you'd probably got a positive test! I guess all you can do is wait - as hard as that is! I'm keeping everything crossed that your little beanie(s) sticks in there!!  

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Just wanted to stop by and say congrats congrats congrats to Didabuf!!! Wow, you did that BFP in style didnt you hun?!  

And of course poppet, congratulations to you too. How you feeling today? 

Ceri x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Just heard from my friend that she is pregnant, she has known for a few weeks but didnt want to mention it at first to me. Im really pleased for her because she has been trying for a while now and she is the most beautiful, warm hearted and caring person who will be a wonderful mummy but my heart just sank a little bit more 

Poppet- sending you an extra special   cos I dont want you feeling left out with Did getting all the attention  Lots of love to you and your little bubs xxxxx 

Minnie-       Not long for otd now honey xxxxx

zarah-   xxx

Caz- hope your ok xxx

charlie-   Hope the scan goes well and you get lots of lovely pics xxx

Love to the rest of you xxxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Great news Mins... congratulations  

Vicky.. If you had bloods done 6wks ago then I would ring tomorrow.. I wouldn't wait another week. I'm sure I rang a week after having bloods & SA done.. Your bloods must all be fine though because if they had of been any kind of problems the clinic would of been in touch with you by now.

big  to everyone else x


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Isobel - sorry for your heavy heart   but glad that (for once!) your friend has been sensitive about telling you about her pregnancy. 

Zarah - thankyou  

Hope all you other lovely ladies out there are doing really well, and thankyou for all of your words of encouragement/sanity!!!!  I don't know what I'd do without you as my usual forms of stress relief (hot bubble baths and large glasses of white wine) are currently out of bounds!

 and  

Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Definately out of bounds Minnie 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 

I too don't know what I would do without all you girls, you have all been my tower of strength


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks Zarah, I will give them a ring tomorrow. Can you remember how long your bloods took to come back for the egg sharing? Weve been told to expect up to 12 weeks before we hear anything which is why i was waiting to ring them.


----------



## Little Snow (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Ladies

I have been reading this post for the last few weeks whilst waiting to commence ICSI treatment at the Hull IVF clinic.  I find the posts informative and am inspired by the wonderful support you give to each other and would like to join.  I start down regulation on Sunday 13th December with a baseline scan booked for 4th January.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

welcome Littlesnow.. your more than welcome to join us on this thread you will find it a great help.. is it your 1st tx?  

Vicky.. I can't remember exactly how long bloods took but I don't recall been asked to wait 12wks.. just give them a ring, it won't do any harm will it


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Welcome littlesnow,

Feel free to join us, the more the merrier. Everyone is very friendly and we will help you all we can 

Your joining us on a bit of a high so lets hope and   the high moments continue 

Looking forward to chatting

Love
Isobel xxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Littlesnow - welcome  

Wow treatment starting before Christmas, are you excited yet?  I think Zarah and Caz are starting tx in January so your tx may overlap with theirs, I'm on the tail end of mine.  I'm pretty new to tx (but on a steep learning curve  ) but if you have any questions I'm sure one of us on here will be able to help you, and as you've already noticed the ladies on here are lovely and supportive.

Looking forward to having your company on here

 and  

Mins x


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Hiya Little snow and welcome to the site 

Also have a look at these areas .....

*Questions for your first cycle consultation ~ (use the ones that apply) *CLICK HERE

*Unexplained ~*CLICK HERE

*ICSI ~ *CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. You will find a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

*2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

Hope this info helps hun 
Take care


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

welcome to little snow, my tx may start between xmas and new year as i have a short cycle of 24 day so dring may start new years wk so they said when i rang an asked clinic and that if it was the case that i had to start dring then they would get me in before xmas to pick drugs


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

thoart no so bad now but got a silly cough arrrrrrrrggggggggghhhhhhhhh


----------



## Little Snow (Nov 24, 2009)

Thank you all for a loverly warm welcome.  It's my first tx so I am excited but also nervous!  I haven't told anyone that I am having treatment so it will be great to have buddies to share this with.


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Welcome Littlesnow!  Great name by the way.....love it!  Everyone on here is absolutely fantastic and you will get plenty of support.  Just jump in with any questions you have, or just to tell us how you're getting on with your treatment  

Isobel - I am more than happy for Did to get lots of attention, by eck the girl deserves it.  She's the best cycle buddy ever!  Me and piglet are happy being wallflowers     Thats lovely news about your friend, I   you will be joining her (and us) next year with your own good news  

Mins - hope you're keeping sane just about. PM if you need anything hun!

Did - I think we got so close during this cycle that I am getting your triplet share of sickness!  You better be grateful girl!!!! You're on your own for the birth  

Love to everyone
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Poppet - I think my sanity is a lost cause!

Well I now have a big fat dark pink line on todays hpt, its almost identical to the other line.  I really am pregnant aren't I         

I  everything sticks and carries on growing.  If it does, in view of the miserable odds of success that I was given, I will believe in miracles  

Hope everyone is doing really well today

 and  

Mins x


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

YAY Mins has got a   !!!

Congratulations - make sure you really take care of yourself and get DH to do everything


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

WOO HOO MINNIE IS PREGNANT!!!!!!!
         
         

take it easy honey, lots of rest xxxxxxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Mins x


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

If I'm still pregnant ( ) when I do my official test next Monday I'll be putting a whole page of dancing bananas on here.  I'm trying to hold back until then  

Thanks so much ladies

 and  

Mins x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Welcome little snow!!! This board is great, if it wasnt for everyone on here i think we would all go  
Dont be afraid to ask!!!! weve all got our own take on things so im sure someone can always help.

Minnie        I knew it would be a good one day, roll on monday so you can ring the clinic!!!!!

I just told my manager at work, thought it was best he knew the news, great guy told me to take each day as it comes and let him know i need anything, said he would even change my hours if and when i need it.

Hope everyone is well today.

Poppet,   hope the sickness is OK, im still fighting fit, just wanna sleep!!!!


xxxx


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Never mind the dancing bananas Mins - you'll be trawling through the tickers!!!!  

I'm keeping everything crossed for you hun xxx


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Did - I am now experimenting with travel wrist bands for motion sickness     Popped to Boots last night to get some - think they may be helping a little.

You have a nap at your desk love!!!

xxx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

ooo ive heard good things about them, fingers crossed.
Ive napped before at my desk so wont be anything new  

xxx


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Morning All!

Mins - woooo hoooo! YOU ARE PREGNANT!!! Sorry i don't know how to put dancing bananas on here (bit of a technophobe!) but if i did i would do a whole page of them for you. Really pleased for you hun and roll on next week when it can become 'official'  

Poppet & Did - sorry to hear about the sickness but all in a good cause eh?

Littlesnow - welcome to the board! Good luck with your treatment, not long now. We're hoping to start sometime in the NewYear. As the other girls have said this board is fab! We're also not telling anyone about our treatment so it is great to have the girls on here to answer all my questions. They are truly and inspirational bunch  

Well i rang the clinic this morning but doesn't seem like much is gonna be happening for a while yet. She said some of my blood tests have come back but not all of them and they need to have all the results before they book us in for the group info evening. I asked if we'd be likely to get  in for the Januaury one and she said maybe but more likely Feb   She asked me to ring back this afternoon because she's going to double check if any other results are back. 

I'm not in any major rush to start treatment but i can't believe how long things take! If we don't get in for the Jan info evening is going to be at least Feb but more likely Mar before its my day 1 and even then we might even have to wait because we'll need to be matched. It could easily be May before its our OTD! We went for our first appt in Oct, how ridiculous is that!! Its all a bit of a bummer because if tx doesn't work we were going to go travelling for a couple of months afterwards. We can only do this June/July because of work but if we're not finishing tx till May it won't give us enough time to get things organinsed to go in June. Obviously we can't book anything until after tx so i'm guessing we might have to rethink our plans   God i wish my body would just sort itself out and do it the natural way without all this hassle!

Sorry for the grumble, just feeling a bit   about it all!


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Did- your boss is going to let you take things even easier than you do at the moment??  Wow you'll be comatosed 

Vicky- sorry things aren't moving very fast for you honey  remember good things come to those who wait  xxx

xxxxx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Isobel, i know, he's a star, think he just ment come in later and leave earlier if i need it!!!
Result.... ive been dreaming of that for the last 8 years.!!!!

Oh my god ive just been to tesco and we got evacuated because of a false alarm.... what a carry on!!!!

xxx


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks Isobel, i think i need to learn to be a bit more patient! Never been a strong point of mine!

Oooo i just noticed the 'more' button next to all the smileys! Doh! Didn't realise there were lots of dancing bananas and other exciting things hiding in there - i will definitely be using those from now on!

I will start with a merry christmas for everyone


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Vicky- patience has never been top of my agenda either


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Mine neither, this time last year i was calling the clinic once a month till they finally told me we wouldnt get funding till april.
they must of got fed up with me!!

xx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Mmm there is a theme developing here, I'm not the most patient woman in the world either  

Yogvic - the clinic were very slow getting us on the open evening as well.  We had our last appt with Mr Maguiness, where it was ok'd for us to start tx, three days before the next open evening and they wouldn't let us go as they said it was too short notice and all the spaces were gone.  I'd ask them (regardless of the tests you are waiting for) to provisionaly book you on to the January meeting.   Your no technophobe you've got santa and everything!!!  

Well I've had an 'interesting' morning, first one of my dogs rolled in something disgusting, so I've had to shampoo her to get rid of the awful smell.  Then I've just been upstairs to see what I'll be most comfortable wearing when I go back to work on Monday (my tummy is still all achey and bloated) to find that I don't have a single pair of work trousers that fit me!!!!  Some emergency shopping (or dieting) required!

 and  

Mins x


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Shopping Mins!! Dieting is a no-no now  

I'm the lucky beggar one the board it seems.  We got a diagnosis end of March, funding straight away and got put on the April group evening and my Day 1 was the day of the group meeting so we kind of jumped right in.  But I think it was very much a case of good timing (not something I'm used to usually). We actually though we'd be waiting a few months.

Unfortunately Vicky it appears that the quickest form of getting tx is when you're paying in full i.e not an egg sharer.  Hopefully things will move faster than what they have said!!

Did - come in later and leave earlier........hmmmmmmmmmmmm.... start at say 2pm and finish at 2.05pm?  

xxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

One of the staff I supervise is pregnant and I just let her go home whenever she's tired, I did the last time she was pregnant too.  Our personnel department are fine about it  

Oh well I suppose it's going to have to be the shopping then    



Mins x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Minnie when i 1st found out i was pregnant i thought right i need to loose some weight, or at least not put any on, i have a few lbs going spare so i knew i would be ok in early pregnancy cos i eat right and stuff but i also eat alot of snacks. anyway after 12 days of trying or at least what i thought was trying i didnt loose even an ounce, so i thought bugger it LOL
still not trying to put any on although i dont think 2 pumpkins will make that easy!!

xxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

I think you mean 3 pumpkins!!!!

Mins x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

ooooopppppsss yea  

xx


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

OMG Did! - you must have pregnancy brain if you can't remember how many are in there  

Bless ya x


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks ladies

I have rung the clinic back but they haven't had all the results back and wont put me in for the group evening until they have - even though we will definitely be having treatment regardless of whether we can egg share or not.

Poppet - you're right if we were paying the full whack i think we would've been straight in but when we decided to egg share we knew it would take longer so we can't really complain.

When i think about it i'm actually not too bothered just gives us more time for it to happen naturally   (i'm still hoping!!) Its just a shame it takes so long because it probably puts some people off egg sharing and i know there is a shortage of donors.

Did - PMSL at you forgetting how many are in there, def pg brain kicking in!!


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Yogvic it doesn't matter if you are paying full wack, we are and they still made us wait  

Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh i didnt have to wait i know I didnt egg share but we had our initial appointment on June 1st and they took the bloods that night and we made the appointment for the open evening at the same time for the middle of June. They seem to be being a wee bit mean by not letting you pre book it


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Unforunately my sil has had an ectopic pregnancy  which make me feel even worse than ever. I sent her a txt sying Congrats and saying I thought my brother could have been a little less tactless ringing me so soon into the pregnancy etc. A few minutes after sending the txt my mum rings me and says that my sil is in hospital  I feel like a nasty, bitter old cow  I am so upset for her cos I know this baby would have been my niece or nephew at the end of the day. 

Back to work tonight for another fun filled evening


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Isobel sorry to hear the news about your SIL.. I can understand why you feel bad about the txt you sent but don't beat yourself up about it too much, you have been through alot lately & I'm sure they will understand that  

big   to all you girls xx

I'm feeling abit impatient myself at the moment because my AF due around 14th/15th Dec & I know this won't be my day 1 because the clinic would have rang me by now to make my payment & to sign the egg sharing consent forms   Denise did say to ring with my AF this month just incase but I know it's going to be another let down


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Oh Isobel I'm so sorry, both for your sil ectopic and also for how you are feeling about your txt.  Just remember there is absolutely no way you could have known what was going on with your sil and you didn't send it with any malice, your brother was insensitive and the txt you sent at any other time would have been absolutely fine.  I think we all get a sense of what people are like from chatting to them on here and you are certainly one of the kindest people I've ever come across, and I have no doubt that your family, including your brother and sil know that to.  

Zarah I can understand your frustration.  Why don't you ring the clinic to give them a nudge, it can't do any harm and as Did was saying earlier today persistence pays  

Hope you lovely ladies out there are all doing really well

 and  

Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Thank you Zarah and Minnie  I know my sil was ok about it because she said she told my brother not to tell me as she knew it would upset me and when he told her he had she was peed off. 

Minnie i bet your wishing this weekend away so you can ring up on Monday after your official BFP 

Zarah- i agree, natter them until they get so fed up they pull their finger out 
xxxxxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Isobel, I certainly am.  It won't be properly real until the otd and I keep on thinking of all the things that could go wrong between now and Monday - what am I like  

Mins x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i agree zarah if you dont keep on at them they will just forget keep on at them so they  know you are still waiting,

fingers crossed for you minnie   they say these things come in three's

maybe me zarah and little snow will be the next 3


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Oooh the clinic has just been on the BBC local news saying they have had a big increase in sperm donors! They showed one of the lab people but I didn't recognise them.

Caz - yes it will be lovely when you Zarah and Littlesnow are the next three bfp. Well if my little eggbert sticks ( ) it will just go to show that you should all feel really   about your chances as we were given a less than 15% chance of success. 

On this mornings hpt the test strip went pink immediatley and well before the comparison strip    I've been through the bathroom cabinet and I've got a hpt for every day up to my OTD as I don't want any horrible suprises on Monday.  My little frog is nearly there  

Hope you are all doing really well, and Zarah good luck with making some progress with the clinic

 and  

Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Morning all, just thought Id drop in before i go to bed  Hope your ok Mins, your as bad as me thats what I did 
xxxxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Sleep well Isobel.  Well I'm going to have to actually get dressed today    Dh's lovely grown up son is coming round later to do some decorating for me as it needs finishing before Christmas and I can't do it.  My contribution will be 'project management' and making cups of tea!

Take care everyone

 and  

Mins x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i am thinking about you mins please stay    

well dh is feeling a bit worried that he wont be able to understand what they are saying tomorrow night when we go to info evening but i have told him they will keep it simple and that they show you all the rooms etc that you are likely to be going in though out tx, i am right on this (makes it hard for him been dislexic to understand what they are saying if they start using fancy medical words)

well got a couple of things to do this morning but first i am having coffee then to post a couple of parcels, before going to school again this afternoon songs round xmas tree today and that the going to school stuff finished for 2009, they just have xmas partys next week and xmas lunch well pack up


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Morning Ladies.

Just wanted to come on and say GGRRRRRR im in a stinking mood, got half way to work and the car broke so now in garage being mended, looks like its going to be the only one getting a xmas present this year.
Always happens just as i pay off the last debt for it breaking... wouldnt mind but its not even that old (does have high milage though).
I'd say roll on the new car but every car i ever buy just breaks on me, i think i have a curse!!!

Hope everyone is well, im so cold despite the heating being on.

Minnie hope you are enjoying your last few days off, back to the grind stone next week  

xxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Sorry about the car trouble, I'd recommend getting something like a micra (very reliable even with high mileage) but you wouldn't be able to fit triplets plus a pram and shopping in to one!

Unfortunatley dh's son has only been able to decorate this morning as he has been called in to work.  Worse than that I went and got a few bits out of the shed before he arrived, paint, bag of dust sheets etc and did more pushing and bending up and down than I have since before ec.  Now things feel strangely pulled in my tummy and I'm having nasty pains, I'm worried I've hurt my little eggbert  

Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Minnie-    You silly silly woman. I am sure your ok but DONT DO THAT AGAIN!!!!!! There did you hear that?  You ae not supposed to be lifting and pulling and pushing things for goodness sake   Get yourself laid down and wait for the pains to stop. Lots of love xxxxxx

Oh well kids will be home in half an hr or so and I have no idea what we're eating  Something healthy and nutritious out the freezer no doubt 
xxxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

I know   dh has given me such a telling off and now I know that if anything goes wrong it'll be my fault    What an idiot I am  

Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

You ok now? You'll be ok but I did get told at ET not to carry heavy shopping or pick up anything heavy etc so lay off it Mins or  
xxxxxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Oooh charlie i nearly forgot, how did the scan go honey?


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Been on about a dozen web sites all of which say you can't cause a miscarriage by lifting, so feeling a bit better.  Still having a wierd shooting pain up the front of my pubic bone every so often but I'm hopeing thats just where I've used (a previously unused) muscle.  Now layed on sofa as instructed  

Zarah and Yogvic - any joy with the clinic?

Poppet and Did - any idea on names, more difficult for Did of course needing 3!!!!!

Caz - hope the singing round the tree went well

Littlesnow - all ready for down regging?

How's everyone else doing?  Really good I hope

 and  

Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Minnie-Glad your finally listening to DH (and me!)


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

I have to otherwise you'll send   round to duff me up    Dh has kept me on the sofa by weighing me down with a large bowl of  chocolate icecream  

Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Thats my girl  xxxx


----------



## Little Snow (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Girls

Hope everyone is well.  I have been to Meadowhall today Christmas shopping and managed to buy a few gift before popping into French Connection.  They were having the most amazing sale so I thought I better buy something before I am (hopefully ) too big to wear normal clothes!

Only 3 days to go before I start down regging!  I can't believe I am finally starting treatment as we completed our blood tests back in June.  We were allocated a place on the September information meeting but had to defer to October as we were on holiday and then my October AF turned up 3 days too late to complete treatment before the Christmas closure at the clinic so I had to move on to November AF.  At least I can have a hangover free Christmas and New Year!!

Mins - please don't worry. Relaxing will help.  Put the fire on, put your feet up and watch a DVD with some chocolate.

xxxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Scan went well thank god big sigh of relief. Hes perfect in every way just been out and got loads of baby stuff still nervous about doing it but it has to be done eventually


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Little Snow - yes it would be criminal not to buy anything from French Connection during a sale    Are you feeling ok about the injections, I got really in to sorting all my needles and everything (but I am a bit obsessive  ).  I think I'm going to allow myself one glass of something sparkling on Christmas day but that will be it  

Charlie - fantastic news about your scan!  I wondered if it would trigger another bout of shopping - glad it did  

Well I'm glad to see that it's not just me going a bit  , this morning I discovered that my dh had put my remaining half a tub of chocolate icecream in the cupboard!!!  I'm feeling fine this morning, no sharp pains, and my hpt is still a strong positive.  Me and dh are now wondering about how we are going to tell my parents about the bfp, we toyed with not telling them at all but I think they may notice eventually  

Hope you are all doing really well

 and  

Mins x

Mins x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Morning, Yeaaaa its the weekend soon.

Charlie, glad the scan went well, although im sure we all knew it would. I cant wait to start shopping, although i best get saving first!!

Minnie   i cant say alot though i didnt exactly stay still for my 2ww, i kept forgetting i was ment to be resting!!!!
Only 1 name, a girls one, we have had it for ages, the new year is goin to make s=us busy thinking of them all because were not going to find out sex's.

Caz tonite is the night, tell DH not to worry, hes getting in a fuss over nothing, my dp is dyslexic but he didnt have a problem.

isobel, hope your getting plenty of sleep.

Littlesnow. not long now, how exciting, gosh it will soon fly for you, and plenty of us on here to keep you going.

Zarah hope you get the call soon.

Vicky, and you too. just think its nearly xmas and that goes so quickly the new year will be here before you know it and it wont be long.

Poppet 8weeks today  

Hope i havent missed anyone!!

Roll on bed time, i need sleep!!!!

xxxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Did - would you prefer all the same sex or a mix?  Have you got a family history of identical twins?  Hope you've managed to have a relaxing snooze on your desk this morning.  If my little eggberts stick with me he/she/they have names already but I suppose I have had 38years to think of them  

I've been sooooooo good today I'm still on the sofa in my pjs with my hot water bottle (don't worry its on my feet!)  despite the fact that dh's son is here decorating.  He's currently in the front window on ladders with his top off, the neighbours will be thinking I've replaced dh with a younger model    (I'm surrounded by all old people and they are terrible gossips)

Hope everyone is doing really well, its going to be so wierd on Monday have to go to work, I've got used to being on here, on and off, all day!

 and  

Mins x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

thanks did well thats me for now see you ladies later off to get changed ready for leaving home at 3pm


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Minnie, id love a mix, but ill be happy with what we get, DP would like 2 boys and a girl, well actually think he'd like 3 boys but said the girl to be nice  
I was thinking tho (doing lots of that at the moment my brain hurts)
id want to get my children christened, do they have to have a middle name, i think im going to struggle with 3 first names let alone middle names too.

LOL @ DH son, ooo the grannys will be loving it!!!

xxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hello ladies 

Well had my follow up this morning at the clinic and Prof was shocked to see me and asked why I was there  He hadnt even been told I had miscarried  He was incredibly sweet like he always is and tried to reassure me that he truly thought I could get pregnant again- he said I wasnt old  but to make sure i try again before Im 38!!! I told him we would be  The lovely man also let us have bloods done to check for clotting and immune issues even though he doubts it. 

Im just angry at the day ward where I had my erpc, couldnt they have told him for goodness sake?  It is after all only 1 floor above the clinic.

Sorry for the me post but havent been to bed yet after my night shift and feeling a little bit emotional 

Love to you all 

ps- Minnie- he told me the last 6 people they have treated have had BFNs and he was down about it . i had to stop myself telling him he would be getting a BFP off you on Monday  xxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Yes he's still strutting round the house semi-clad but he's doing a good job so I'm not complaining!  

Dh is out for a few drinks with the people he works with tonight.  So who's going to ring up for the takeaway!!!!!!! Luckily running up to christmas I stock up on loads of delicious nibbles which I freeze, so will raise the freezer later and I may have a whole platter of them to myself for tea   Blooming heck just realised I haven't had anything to eat today since my pregnacare vit and brazil nuts first thing this morning.  How wierd I haven't felt hungry at all  

No you don't have to give a child middle names to have them christened.  I don't have a middle name - middle names being one of the many things my parents dont approve of!! 

Hope you're not feeling to tired and are ready for a nice relaxing weekend

 and  

Mins x


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Oh Isobel - why don't the hospital departments talk to each other    I'm glad he was so nice to you, he sounds as though he genuinly cares about you which is lovely    I wouldn't of minded you telling him I had a bfp so far although I don't think Mrs Minnienoodle would of rung any bells with him    Typical though him saying about trying again before you are 38 because of course 38 is ancient!!!!!!  Right Mrs Cryptkeeper off to make the boy a drink and encourage him to put his top on - he's going to catch his death!

 and  

Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

I knew the age bit would make you smile
Love
the spring chicken!!! xxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Grrrrrrr  

You may all be young flibberty gibbets now but just you wait you'll be as old as me eventually 

Mins x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Isobe i shall PM you.

Ladies i need to ask a question, not sure if anyone can help though,

Got a letter today off the clinic, the sperm that is on ice has been there for a year. and now they want us to pay for it, there is only enough for 1 go and if we end up with 3 children we wont be using it!!

Do you think they will let us pay for 6 months?? seems a bit daft paying for a year when we could save the £100 and give them an answer in June providing the pumkins all arrive!!!

xxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Did - if I were you I'd ask.  The worst that can happen is they say no  

I hope you are all enjoying your Friday evening!

 and  

Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Did- you can try like minnie said the worst thing can be that they say no 

caz- Hope the evening went well 

charlie- glad your scan went to plan.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

it went well there was one woman there with no partner at all,

my day one is this next period so looks like me ringing next wk an they are trying to get everybody xmas wk to pickup drugs before xmas


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh super Caz we told you it was nothing to worry about


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Did - where have your pea pod triplets gone?

Caz - glad the open evening went well

Still positive hpt, this time its red and twice as thick as the pink comparison line  

Hope your all enjoying a sleep in, I don't seem to be able to sleep past 6 at the moment!

 and  

Mins x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Morning Minnie, glad im not the only one, been up since 5, my brain is doing so much over time at the moment i just cant sleep.

Ive taken the ticker off cos it just keeps saying the wrong dates, GRRRR when i have 12 week scan and i get an "official date" ill add a new one!!

xxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Yes I was just saying to dh I'm having real trouble sleeping of late and its certainly not because I'm not tired!!!!!  I think its probably a combination of the drugs, hormones and worry    Has the triplet revelation sunk in yet?  I think its so exciting    and did you get your car sorted?

 and  

Mins x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

It has sunk in, but doesnt seem real yet, sure it wont till the 12 week scan.
im trying not to worry (hard though) till after then, then the fun will begin, lots to think about and do and not alot of time to do it all in.

Car is sorted £160 lighter  

going to my mum and dads today so my dad and dp can service it and wash it so at least that will only cost me about £40 for parts (probably about £200 in a garage including labour). need to get it working well so it doesnt break anymore and then going to look at selling it in the new year and getting something bigger!!

Had MIL round yesterday and shes so excited, already started planning things   i told her to try not to do too much because even i havent started thinking about it!!

oooooo i got my xmas present yesterday, a brand new didgital camera (SLR professional one) always wanted one before i had kids and now with 3 on the way i will be able to take amazing picturs, and not miss anything.

Hope everyone has a nice weekend planned!!!

xxxxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Its nice that your MIL is so excited, my FIL is the only person in both our families who knows about our tx.  He's absolutley lovely and if, after Monday I'm still pregnant, we'll tell him and I know he will be over the moon about it.  My parents are another matter, they are coming over next weekend to drop off christmas presents and I'm going to tell them then if everything is still ok, I'm absolutley dreading it as I know they are going to be totally horrified - not to mention shocked as they still think dh is vasectomised    They may suprise me with their reaction   but I doubt it!  

Wow are you going to get a people carrier (I used to call them 'spermmobiles' as it always seemed like the car of people showing off how many offspring they could produce!) but I'd let you off under the circumstances  

Have a great Saturday everyone

 and  

Mins x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

awwww im glad your FIL will be pleased, GRRR @ your parents, hope they dont put a downer on your day when you tell them.   

Yea people carrier   i always get annoyed when i see people driving them with like 1 kid in, i think were going to have to get a 7 seater because we need the extra boot room for the dogs and rubbish that well need to carry around, would of just got a 5 seater but think it will be too small.... oooo how depressing!!!!

xxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

my family all know and so do dh's as we thought best to tell them an then there will be no surprise's we had to tell mine anyway as it's my dad that takes use for all the appoitments as we dont drive at all, well it was o.k at the hospital it was the driving back as it was a bit misty,

did my bil and sister have a 7 seater they are much better and you will find you are sat higher up in it too, my dad got a 4 wheel drive which is also 7 seater he loves it because he is higher up as he as problems with his eyes and is up out of the way of brite car lights


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Yea dp has a 4x4 that i drive, nice been higher up but ill miss my car, i bought it so we'd have a family car. except its not going to be much good now!! x


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

You could always get a mini bus


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Or a bus


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi ladies, I've just got up, I had to go back to bed for a few hours.  I feel sooo sick    I'm to early on for 'morning sickness' aren't I?  I'll never get my bloody tree u!

Mins x


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Whoop!!!!  Tree is up, decorated and looking lovely. My big fibre optic snowman is now out of the shed(dh got it) and I'll set that up, and the outside lights, tommorow  

I am now officially santa's little helper 

 and  

Mins x

(by the way I've found if I drink a big glass of water every time I feel sick it eases it)


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

I found water made mine worse, i used to eat to make mine better


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm up again, this is getting ridiculous


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

just popping in to say hello girls.. hope you all having a lovely weekend x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Minnie- I never slept when I was pregnant either, could never work out whether it was excitement, nerves or the need for a pee evry 2 minutes


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Afternoon all.  I've just got back in as dh had taken me out for lunch, which was lovely - bar the waves of nausea!  I don't know how I'm going to manage when I go back to work tommorow, I'm sooo tired.  Despite that I'm waking up at 'stupid'o'clock' every morning!

Hope everyone is having a good weekend

 and  

Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Do you have to go back this week Minnie? Maybe take a sickie if your not forced to go  Glad you enjoyed your dinner, Ive just got in from work and had a bowl of cereal  xxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

well i have done all the cooking had our dinners and all washing up is done,
dh is busy building 1 of the remote control cars for 1 of the nephews, when they are done i have the horrid job of wrapping them up.


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Isobel - I've been off work for two and a half weeks and can't leave the other managers to cover my work any longer.  I've got supervision with 5 staff tommorow as well (which is a heavy day) but I'll try and postpone some until later in the week.  Either that or I'll throw up spectacularly on the first one and then go home to bed  

With me being so early on I don't want to tell anyone at work that I'm pregnant, just in case things go wrong, but how have you all managed at work without people guessing?  

Hope you are all having a good Sunday, Caz it sounds like you already are (bar the wrapping)

 and  

Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Minnie- everyone knew at work cos i work with all women bar 3 men so they all were asking questions and txting me right through the tx, it was just too hard to keep it a secret, plus I receievd soem great support from them all. i suppose its different if you dont want anyone to know about your tx. Ive been very open about our tx to anyone who is interested 

xxxxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Morning ladies, it's official I have a   so as promised the dancing bananas of celebration!

                                   

 and   to all you lovely ladies out there

Mins x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

whhoooo hooooo minnie, take great pride in ringing the clinic, be warned though they arents so nice, make sure u know its early days   who cares its still a BFP i say!!!!

ooo and re work i told my work, i work with 3 men, thats it so if im not here they need good reason, i have been very honest about tx with everyone, so never had any problem keeping it secret!!!

xxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Official Congrats on your   Minnie- yeah like Did said take no notice of  the clinic   Mind you they should be over the moon after their run of BFNs. 
Love to you and your little one xxxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Official congratulations to Minnie  

Sarah x


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks ladies    I'm home from work already!

Its been a bit of an eventful day really!  I rang the clinic this morning and spoke to Debbie and told her about my bfp and I also asked about the pains I'm still having particularly on my right hand side, cue Denise coming on to the phone.  Anyway the end result is that I've been to the clinic this afternoon for a scan to check that there is nothing wrong.  The scan showed my follicles are all still really swollen and full of blood(yuck) which is what's causing the pain, the scan lady said it was too early to completely rule out the risk of an ectopic but their is certainly no indication of one so far.  Which I'm chuffed about (the no evidence of an ectopic not the blood filled follicles!)  

On the scan there was a little round blob in the lining of my uterus, the scan lady said it might be a blood clot or the embryo but couldn't say either way as it's so early on.  I'm back for my 8 week scan on the 4th of January, the 4th of January!!!!! how am I going to wait that long!!!!!  Dawn didn't give me much of a 'don't get excited it could all go horribly wrong' talk, I think they have twigged I am pessimistic enough without anybody elses help  

Thanks again for all your good wishes I really appreciate them

 and  

Mins x


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Official congratulations Minnie!    

Sorry to hear you've had to go to the clinic today but it sounds like overall its good news so far. I'll keep everything crossed that it all progresses smoothly from here  

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks Yogvic


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh the more visits to the clinic the better in my opinion  I reckon your going to be fine honey 

Back to work soon, wasnt supposed to be but someone has rang in sick 
xxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

My goodness Isobel you're never away from work at the moment!!!!  

 and  

Mins x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

official   on your   lets hope all goes well for you  

hope everybody else is well


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

GOSH isnt it quite on here now minnie is back at work  , glad the scan showed everything should be OK!!!
Keeping evreything crossed for you minnie.

All i can say is minnie the next 3 weeks will go faster then it did for me and poppet cos you have xmas to deal with, and that always goes faster then you'd like.

In actual fact i think this wait now (from the 8 week scan to my 12 week scan) is proving harder then the one for the first scan, but then maybe thats just me because im worried for the 3 pumkins!!!

ohhh well at least after friday i can relax at home for 2 weeks and worry about it from the sofa!!

Hope everyone is well xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Have you thought about having a private scan did? Might be worth the cash just to put your mind at ease 

Oh what a night at work!!!! They had a Christmas party for them so when we turned up for our N/D they were all up so we had 30 odd people to put to be plus tidy up all the rubbish  and move all the furniture back and still answer all the buzzers  We didnt stop all night i was so glad to see my bed this morning but I still got up at 11.30 cos I knew I wouldnt sleep tonight if Id stayed in bed.

Poppet- How are you honey? hope your feeling a bit better but I suspect not  

Zarah- hiya, how you doing? Only 3 more days left for you and then your off 

Caz- hope your ok 

Minnie- How you feeling? I hated this wait   

Vicky- how you doing honey? xx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

wishing af would come a little early so i can ring with my dates,

zarah have you heard from clinic yet.

kids will be on holiday from friday sisters said she is'nt looking forward to that one bit they will be little sods, young has a party to go to on the 22nd so he will be getting excited about that and xmas all at once.

hope the rest of you are o.k


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

offical congratulations Mins... well done  

I haven't heard from the clinic yet, I decided not to ring them.. didn't see the point, if I had been matched they would of let me know by now   AF due anytime so I will ring when that arrives & see what they have to say but I don't hold out much hope of it been this month.. At least I can have a drunken xmas  

Isobel sorry not replied to PM yet.. I have just been so busy with one thing & another  

big   to all you other ladies x


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Evening ladies

Zarah and Caz - thankyou, hopefully this will be you two soon!

Well I am absolutely knackered, which I think is going to be a theme for me now!  I went to bed at 8 last night and slept 9 hours straight.  My job sometimes involves a bit of driving from my office base in Hull over to the south bank of the humber, unfortunatley this week is one of those weeks and the driving is making me ache even more than I already was  

The good thing is that working is taking my mind off being pregnant, and more importantly thinking about the wait for my 8 week scan   I feel for you Did, the 4 weeks must feel like for ever.  I'm sure your little pumpkins will be growing big and strong  

Hope you're all doing really well

 and  

Mins x


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Littlesnow - how is the d/r going?  Good I hope!

Hope everyone is doing really well and ready for Christmas!  Dh's son will have the decorating today so I can put up the last of my decorations tonight  

 and  

Mins x


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Official congrats on your   Minnie.  Glad to hear everything was ok at the scan too
xxxxxxx


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi All

We got the results from DH's SA today and its not very good news (although it doesn't really affect things as we were going to have IVF anyway). The letter from Prof says 'a proportion of the sperm did not swim well' but that he cannot be certain if this is the reason we haven't conceived yet. It also says we might need ICSI but that it will be decided on the say depending how DH's sample looks. Not really great news but i guess it doesn't change things overall  

So.. I'm not really sure how i'm feeling really. A bit sad that its probably not going to happen naturally but also a bit relieved that there might be a reason why its not happened yet. I'm very annoyed with the NHS, DH did his first SA a year ago and we were told everything was fine, clearly it's not! But the letter from Prof is also a bit vague, I think i might need to ring the clinic and try to find out a bit more, I can't be doing with things being vague!! I just want to know, can we concieve naturally or not Are our chances now less than the 2.5% he gave us last time we saw him? Oh i'm confused!

Hope everyone else is doing ok. I've got an afternoon a wrapping christmas presents. I'm going to put some music on and try to take my mind off sperm!


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Vicky

I'm sorry to hear about your results.

You sound just like I did when we discovered what the problem was.  My DH had also been to the GP the year before and was told that the sample he produced was fine, though we now know that generally only check the sperm count and that was fine.  It was the mobility and motility that were the issue and we only found that out when the IVF clinic did a SA.
Its understandable to feel confused and a bit angry right now but like you said having a reason why can also give you some comfort.  Hopefully this may also mean that you can be referred for funding on the NHS for any treatment too.

I would see about a follow up appointment with the Prof to ask him the all the questions you hae right now.

Take care of yourself and DH (he probably needs a bit of TLC now too)
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks Poppet

I do remember that the same thing happened to you and your DH and it was partly from talking to you that we decided to go down the IVF route sooner rather than later and i'm so glad we did (thank you!!) If we had waited another year to find this out I would've been a lot more annoyed than i am now!

DH has just come home and i think he's ok about things. We've had a bit of a laugh about it because he's never been a great swimmer, his legs go in a very funny direction when he does breast stroke! So i said his sperm have obviously got the same problem. I think he's more shocked than anything, he assumed everything would be ok because of last year. Did you have an appt with Prof after you got the SA results? It doesn't say anything about one on our letter but there are a lot of things we'd like to ask him so i think we need to arrange one. I'm not sure if this will affect how soon we get our NHS funding, i don't think it will but again thats something i'd like to talk to Prof about.

So many questions!?!

Hope you and little piglet are doing ok


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Hi Vicky i know my situation is a bit different as we havent had to have all the sperm test etc as we knew my DP couldnt "produce sperm" so his actually never got tested. 
However they did briefly explain to us that when they did the TESE procedure and removed the sperm that it wasnt great quality and would probably explain low fertilisation rate. We never found out the exact details on the mobility and stuff of it though as we didnt need to.

But ICSI give you alot more hope i think. And also both me and poppet have been sucsessful so it must work.
the nurses words last week to me where actually "its a big shock especially considering that TESE sperm was used, which generally means poor quality".

Glad you finally have some answers though it always helps.

 for you and DH and   this means you can move on quickly with things.

xxx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

ooo yea little snow hope everything is going ok, so many on here now its hard to remember everyone, especially seen as pregnancy brain has well and truly kicked in.

Isobel, have thought about a private scan but just cant afford it especially with it being xmas, im hoping that seen as its xmas it will go super fast and the new year will be here before i know it, although when ill get my scan date though who knows!!!
Im sure ill be fine though.   


xxxxxxx


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks Did, I am also glad we have some answers but now my brain has gone into overdrive (just when i was managing to put ttc to the back of my mind!)

Does anyone know if supplements can help with motility or do they just help with the count? Also can alcohol, caffiene etc affect the motility?

It feels really strange looking into male fertility issues, i know nothing about it! We had always assumed i was the problem with my slightly dodgy hormones!


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Vicky- I dont know about caffiene but alcohol most definately. Think postively because its far better to know what your fighting rather than be treating it blindly. Your still very young so you have as good a chance as anyone for this to work for you. 

Did- Aw shame, if I didnt have another blooming  tx to save for I would have treat you to it. Im sure everything will be fine honey xx 

Sorry not been on much but back at work tonight and had a friend round today who is in her 40s and hasnt been blessed with children, made me feel quite humble 

Lots of love and    to you all xxxx


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks Isobel, I agree i'd rather know what the problem is than be 'unexplained'

You're poor friend i'm guessing she would've liked children? Is it unlikely to happen for her now?

LOL at me being young. Its my birthday on Fri, i think this is the first year i've really not wanted to be another year older. 32 and no kids yet, it doesn't feel great to be honest but i know its not a bad age to have IVF. The docs are still saying i've got age on my side!

I think i'm getting buried in christmas presents and wrapping paper here and i keep finding random bits of sellotape i've stuck to my legs


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Evening ladies

I don't know I go to work for one day and I have pages of chat to catch up with!!!!

Yogvic - don't worry about the sperm the same happened with me and dh, our gp said his numbers were fine and could concieve naturaly but the test didn't identify the poor quality and the fact that (due to a vas reversal) he had an anti body that makes them clump together!  Despite this things have gone ok for us so far and as Isobel has said you are both really young so have an excellent chance of success.  Yes I teased my dh about his 'swimming ability' too, particularly as he has webbed toes so should be able to swim like a fish!!!! ( or 'The man from Atlantis' if any of you are old enough to remember it!)

Nice to see how you are all doing.  I've been feeling tired and weepy today, I presume its the hormones!

 and  

Mins x


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

I've noticed that ladies at other clinics have their 1st scan at 6 weeks, how come ours makes us wait until 8 weeks  (that is 8 weeks after egg collection isn't it?) If you were to get an earlier scan privately could you get this done at our clinic or do you have to go somewhere else for it??  Do any of you know?  

Yes I'm considering getting an earlier scan privately.  I feel sooo incredibly lucky and blessed but I want to be able to feel excited and allow myself to feel really happy about being pregnant (no matter how brief that happiness might be) instead of thinking of all the things could be going wrong inside of me without me knowing.  I know I am such a misery **** aren't I!!!!!  

Thanks ladies

Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Minnie i think its because a lot can happen between 6 and 8 w and despite what happened to me it is very unusual for them to see a h/b at 8w and it then to stop so i think they do it to spare us getting over excited 

Vicky- my friend needed a ivf but her 1st husband left her for another woman by the time she had remarried she had had a hysterectomy  Her only sister cant have children either 

right off to work 
xxxxx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Minnie i agree with Isobel, also think some people go for scans at 6w and dont see a heart beat but maybe 1 day later they would.

It was hard waiting for the scan but i must admite it was nicer to see a bean shape then just a beating blob, can understand why you would feel the need to get a scan but make sure you wait tilla heartbeat will def be seen or it could just make your feers grow worse.

also i think waiting 4 weeks between scans would be better then waiting 2 weeks, then 6 weeks. it seem like an eternity but it was the best feeling ever seeing the scan when it finally arrived.

Im not 100% sure isobel might be able to help more, but i think the only private clinic for scans around here is Leeds isnt it??

xxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah the scans at Anlaby are very expensive, not much change from £300 however Leeds screening centre do them for £70 and its very straight forward to arrange.

Had a great night at work, had a really good laugh and the night just flew by which is what I like 

Hope all you pregnant ladies are doing ok 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

A bit of advice - never read the 'things they didn't tell you' thread in the bumps section.  It makes very depressing reading    Ignorance is bliss.

Hope everyone is doing really well and taking care of themselves

 and  

Mins x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

just popping in to say hello.. sorry not posted much lately but very busy   AF not arrived yet but is on its way as soon as it makes an appearance I will be ringing the clinic


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Zarah - fingers crossed af arrives very soon and you get to make your call  

Mins x


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Evening ladies

I'd like your advice please ladies.  My parents are meant to be coming over to visit tommorow, unless they are kept at home by the snow -  .  If they do come dh and I can't decide whether or not to tell them I'm pregnant.  It seems a bit early on to tell them but I won't see them again for a few months so if I tell them later on it would be over the phone not face to face.  Can't make my mind up what to do    Any ideas?

Hope everyone is having a lovely Friday night (particularly Yogvic  ) and starting to feel really Christmasy!

 and  

Mins x


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Well thanks for the advice ladies !!!!!!  

My parents have been over and I told them that I'm pregnant (about 10 minutes before they were due to set off home)and although they were very shocked they took is suprisingly well.  I'm amazed    I mean they weren't weeping with joy, far from it, but my mum seemed quite cheerful and excited about it.

How's everyone doing?  You're all very quiet at the moment!

 and  

Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hello  honey,

Sorry Minnie Ive been at work from last night till 10.30 today so been in bed a few hrs.
Im glad your parents took it well  You will obviously be the topic of conversation for the journey home  
Who cares whether they are happy or not- your pregnant and what better christmas present could that be? 

Well guess what?? My sil didnt have an ectopic  She had her 4th scan, yes you heard correctly 4th scan yesterday and she is now 5w pregnant!!! She has been having scans since she was 3 weeks pregnant  Yes they were really going to see alot 1w after conception were'nt they  Ive been pretty annoyed cos Ive had messages of them going on about what a hard time they have had and how upset they have been blah, blah, blah but whenever I have a m/c I get a txt off my brother saying "Never mind you have your DS and DD"!!!  Well they have a DD and a DS so same situation really! I want to say to them "Yeah you've had a taste of my life for about a week and its not nice!!" Baa humbug!!! 

Well I hope your all out having a nice time cos its very quiet on here 

Take care everyone and lots of love to you all

Isobel xxxxx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Hi everyone, Minnie, sorry didnt get on to offer advice.
My laptop broke on thursday so until this morning we havent had one, i managed to get on to post birthday messages to vicky but then we had to go out.
Glad you parents took the news ok, and like isobel said, who cares, your happy, dh is happy and we are all happy, thre best xmas present anyone could ask for xxxx

Isobel     @ your brother and SIL, but still glad everything is ok for then, maybe now they might understand why you have been through  

hope everyone is ok, i was off work yesterday again, got a nice big cold on wednesday and its totally wiped me out, feel poo. so the sofa has been my home for 2 days.
ooo and got appointment with the midwife on 5th january so that made my day yesterday 

hope everyone is having a nice weekend, we finally put the tree up, and dh is going out tonight so im going to enjoy having the house to myself till he gets home!!!

xxxxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey ladies

Isobel - your brother   what's that saying 'friends are god's apology for family'!!!!  I hope that now every bit of guilt you had about your text has now completely dissapeared!  How did sil wangle weekly scans??  

Did - sorry about the cold but hopefully it means you'll be all better for Christmas, dh has got a cold at the moment and don't I know about it    I came home from work yesterday afternoon poorly, but I was just turning different shades of green and gagging!  Enjoy having the house to yourself and I'm glad you have your mw appointment through - something to look forward to!

I hope everyone else is doing really well and takeing good care of themselves

 and  

Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi all,

Minnie- My sil is just one of those people that gets what she wants and when she wants it!! She had 3 scans in 1 week!! and then the 4th one a week later!!!  When she had my DN she had a scan every time she had a hospital appointment, she just said she was worried and could they scan her quickly 

Did- sorry your not well hun. DS is at the moment throwing up at my mums, he went to stay yesterday and she sent me a txt this morning saying "Why do I always get the sicky one?" Ive just rang her and now she is like it too  Ive told her to keep him there until he's better as if I get it and cant go to work Ill be in trouble with it being xmas!

My asthma is terrible today (I think I need to dust!!!) 

Have you seen wife swap  has a couple from Hull on it tonight!!! Oh we can all imagine how they are going to be potrayed cant we? 
xxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Isn't the snow fantastic!    I love it   My little dogs love it to they've been running round the garden eating mouthfuls of snow  

The only bad thing is we were meant to be going in to Beverley for lunch today with some friends but the roads are so awful we aren't risking the drive.

Did and Isobel - hope you're both feeling better

Hope you ladies are all enjoying the festive weather

 and  

Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Ive been sent home from work poorly  Getting a chest infection I think and have had palpatations all morning, feel dreadful.

Yeah the snow looks fab, DD has gone sledging whilst DS is still at my parents recovering 
xxxxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Awww Isobel you poor thing    You need to get yourself wrapped up warm and get a gp appointment asap so you can get some antibiotics so you'll be better for Christmas - I know you don't celebrate Christmas but no one should be poorly for it!

It's snowing again, if it carries on like this I'm not going to be able to get in to work tommorow 

 and  

Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Im one step ahead Minnie I made an appointment at docs last week for tomorrow afternoon so Ill get checked out   Im at work all Christmas, got a huge shift of 17hr on Christmas day so need to get well 

Oh my goodness it has been snowing again hasnt it  Ive been laid down so hadn't realised 

When do you break up Minnie? Id def stay off if I was you, have a nice cosy day in taking it easy 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Good forward planning with that doctors appointment Isobel!  I feel sorry for you though, doing a 17hr shift!!!  I'm due to finish for Christmas on Wednesday tea time and then I don't go back to work until the following Tuesday    If I stay off work tommorow I think it will be a day of laying on the sofa watching Christmasy movies and continuously eating 

Hope everyone else is doing really well 

 and  

Mins x


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi All

Thanks again for all the birthday messages. I had a lovely day and a very nice chinese meal in the evening, yum yum!!

We've been down to London to visit friends this weekend. Had a really nice time but had what can only be described as a traffic NIGHTMARE!! We set off at 10 am yesterday and all was going well until we got to J13 on the M1 and then we suddenly ground to a halt. We didn't think much of it because we'd seen signs saying there had been an accident but then we waited and waited and didn't move for... wait for it.... 2hrs and 45mines!! There was an accident and they closed the motorway so we couldn't go anywhere. Thankfully they eventually reopened the motorway and we managed to get to London at 5pm. So it took us 7hrs altogether!

We had planned to visit a christmas market and we were booked in for a posh meal but in the end all we had time to do was grab a quick burger before we went to the gig we had tickets for. Anyway we still had a really good time! We thought we were going to have a problem getting home today as well because of all the snow but after driving through a blizzard on the M1 in the Midlands for about 1 1/2 hrs we came out the other side and had no further problems. Phew what a weekend. Think i'd like to stay cosy in my house for the next few days!

So how's everyone else?

Isobel - sorry to hear you're poorly  . I really hope the doc can sort you out and you're feeling better soon.

Minnie - good to hear you're parents were ok with your news. Sorry i didn't get in in time to offer any advice but it sounds like you are happy with your decision. Don't worry if they don't get excited though, it doesn't mean you and DH can't!!

Hi to everyone else. Hope the other preggy ladies are feeling ok and the MS isn't too bad. Caz/Zara when is treatment starting you? Can't be long now!

I rang the clinic after we got the letter about DH's SA and we've got an appointment with Prof to discuss the results on Jan 4th. We're both feeling fine about it but it will be nice to talk to Prof and find out exactly what the results mean both for now and in the future.

Take care out there in the snowy weather everyone 

xx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Yogvic - what a weekend, and I thought I was brave yesterday going round the corner for a few bits of shopping    Glad you got home in one piece and enjoyed your gig    

Yes the pregnant ladies on here have been quiet for a few days, hopefully they are too busy laying down while there dh's wait on them hand and foot.  I wonder how Little Snow is getting on with her d/r injections?

Well I'm not going to work today, the snow is still awful on the roads round here so I'm going to ring and take a days leave - I'm not taking the risk of driving, ending up upside down in a ditch wouldn't be very festive!!!

Hope you ladies are all doing really well

 and  

Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Did you stay off today then Minnie?  xxx hope your feeling ok xxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Yes I'm off work    Luckily dh is off today as well so I've got company.  This morning we've taken our little dogs out for a walk inthe snow and I think I'm going to watch a film this afternoon.  Hope you're feeling ok Isobel?  I still feel sick, it tends to start mid morning and then I get waves of it every couple of hours for the rest of the day.  It's wierd though as I used to be able to go all day without anything to eat but now as soon as I feel hungry (which is often  ) I have to have something to eat NOW!!!! I've started having a dry cracker everytime I feel sick which seems to help most of the time  

How is everyone doing?  Really good I hope

 and  

Mins x


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Merry Christmas girls! How ya all doing?

Im not doing well at the moment think im suffering with a bit of depression or something still cant cope with pregnant people around me have this one friend who said some insensitive things about a month ago like jokingly saying it took us 3 years to concieve when he knows they have been 2gether 3 months and shes already pregnant i hate people like that who just think having a baby is a game and a bit of fun. They also said to me about paying for a private gender scan that why dont i just wait until my 20 week and then the cheeky cow called me the other night and said where did u have scan i want one what a hypocrite and then last night she asked to borrow my doppler i said no im not lending it out its her 3rd child shes only wanting to use it cos i have one, long story short didnt like i said no im not lending her it and ive now told her to leave me alone i was crying and in a right state not my usual self lately. I said to DH just wanna be in a little bubble on my own cant deal with people like her who dont know how it is to go through what we do.

Anyway im trying to stay calm but im finding it quite hard.

Im still keeping up to date with reading ya posts daily i havent gone anywhere


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

hi ladies hope you are all well

isobel how did you get on at doc's ?

zarah have you heard when you start tx.

minnie best thing you could do today is stay at home, we had to go into selby to sign on this morning, and i had to pick up repeat precriptions from boots which i have to say was nightmare it was packed, then my sister sent me on a mission while we were in town to get her a something with her xmas money from bil family from peacocks another queue and then she sent me to wilkinsons to get an alarm clock for my nephew and that was a nightmare as well, i have to go in again on wednesday to do food for which i am not looking forward to, sorry about the moan, read on though ladies.

good news i am on day one an have rung the ivf unit this morning karen said i will be in for dring the first week in jan but to call tomorrow an she should be able to give me the date over the phone just in case my appointment letter gets stuck in the post over xmas and new year, any body else going to be on same treatment,

hope minnie charlie did and popetpet are o.k

charlie some people are so insensitive just enjoy the rest of your pregnancey an stuff the rest of them


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

is anybody else having trpuble with there tickers


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Hiya Caz, have picked this little snippet of info from elsewhere on FF 
Hope it helps x

***saving your ticker from Lilypie as "PseudoHTML, UBBCode and BB Code" instead of HTML code seems to work***


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hello all

Got some anti biotics for chest infection, she also said my heart was pounding so to go back for tests once Im well, when the nurse took my pulse yesterday it was 169!!!!

Needed to go to Tesco and we set off and its only 3 mins from our house but after 2 and a half hrs we gave up and came home- ill go first thing in morning when I leave work 

Love to you all
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Evening ladies

Caz - oooooh day 1, how exciting!  It'll feel like 5 minutes and you'll be starting your injections!

Charlie - I'm so sorry you're having such a hard time    I don't think anyone understands that even after successful tx you can't always relax and enjoy being pregnant like 'normal' people because of all of the trauma of tx and wanting a baby so much.  There is nothing wrong with being good to yourself when you are feeling so delicate.  Avoiding horrible people like this so called friend is just looking after yourself as far as I am concerned!  I'm sure your hormones will be allover the place as well which I'm sure doesn't help.  Take really good care of yourself  

 and  

Mins x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

hey ladies, just a quicky to say hi, ill come on tomorrow and see you all, been laid on the sofa all day reading my new book, which im 3/4 of the way though, extreme motherhood, the triplet diaries, by jackie clune, its so funny, so glad i dont have a 2 year old to conetend with aswel as a triplet pregnancy  

hope everyone is well xxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i will post after i have rung ivf unit tomorrow as i should have my date for first appointment then


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi All!

I've finished work for christmas, woooo hooooo!! 2 weeks off, yippee! I think i'm busier at home getting everything ready than i would be at work (but enjoying it much more!) Really looking forward to the next couple of weeks, gonna be busy busy seeing all our friends and family but thats the way i like it! 

Hope everyone is well and not suffering with the colds/flu that seem to be going around at the moment. Everyone around me seems to have something but so far i'm ok, fingers crossed it doesn't hit me just in time for christmas.

Festive greetings to everyone!

Vicky


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Morning (just!!)

Been at work all night and then went to Tesco shopping (nice and quiet )

Did- I do know the author of that book, i re reading about her cos up to a few yrs before she had her first she had been a lesbian hadnt she? Wow that must have been a major shock to the system- a toddler and then triplets all natural 

Felt rubbish at work and DS is still not well, dont know whether to work xmas day or not  hate letting them down but really feel rubbish I was walking about last night either coughing like I smoked 60 a day or wheezing like an old man 

Zarah- how are you treasure?  

Sorry no more personals just busy today xxxxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

isobel you sound like you should have been off last night never mind xmas day, you need to be better for your travels and your tx next yr,


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i am going to loss myself in wrapping paper got all my presents to wrap aaaaaaaarrrrrrggggggghhhhhhhh


----------



## MrsMacP (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

In preparation for starting our second ICSI in the new year, I was wondering if anyone could recommend a good local Acupuncturist?

Many thanks
Mrs MacP


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi MrsMacP and welcome to the board  

I was also looking for an acupuncturist and haven't mananaged to find a single one in the Hull area yet!

There is a clinic in Hessle that used to have one, he left but they told me they're likely to have someone new starting in the New Year. Also i know someone who used one on Holderness Rd but that was a few years ago so i don't know if they are still there.

Sorry i can't be anymore help! 

When are you starting your next tx? Good luck!!

x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Dont they do it in Princes Quay


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Yes Isobel they do it opposite Primark. I remember seeing the poster on the window about it boosting ya chances of success


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi ladies.. sorry I have been AWOL. I have been ill & so has my dad so had alot on recently.

AF arrived on Sat but I decided not to ring the clinic because I feel so crap & I know they would tell me to call back nxt month anyway.. if they wanted my Dec AF as day1 they would of been in touch for payment & to sign egg share consent forms by now  

sorry about the me post but my head is banging.

hope your all well   xxx


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi ladies

Really sorry for being MIA for so long.  My only excuse is that I pretty much go to bed after having my tea every night and so my life recently has consisted of working and sleeping and not much in-between.

Isobel - sorry to hear that you're ill. Maybe you're better off not working xmas day if you might pass it onto every else anyway, that would leave them in the lurch more in the long run! Everyone seems to be ill at the minute.  I've had a cold over the weekend but fingers crossed it seems to be going. And to think you even tried to avoid getting ill by keeping DS at your Mum's.  These colds/bugs will always find a way!!  

Minnie - my sympathies on the sickness. I offer no words of wisdom ( how useless am I?) Good to hear that your parents took the news quite well. I know it doesn't matter one way or the other but its still nice for you both. Roll on your next scan!!  

Did - Are you sure you want to read up on triplets? You could always live in denial and just "play it by ear"   Only kidding, you arm yourself with all the help you need you right now!  

Zarah - hope you get well soon and are ready to begin your tx with the next AF.  Defo chase them after the xmas break though if you need to, would be good to start in January....fresh new year and all that.  

Caz -  congrats on starting your cycle.  Hope it all goes nice and smoothly for you!  

Charlie - I agree with Mins, its hard to go through what we do and not be upset by people's thoughtless comments. Just remember though that at least you know your baby is very much wanted and not the outcome of what seems like a very short relationship.  They'll probably never appreciate how precious a baby truly is and that it is a privilege and not a right to be a parent.  

Vicky - what a nightmare! 7 hours travelling is no fun! At least you got there in the end and had a good time. Good luck with seeing the Prof on the 4th,  I hope you get some answers to all your questions and feel ready to move forward stronger in the new year  

Mrs MacP - sorry to see that you've had a BFN recently, I know how hard that first one is.  But its good that you're looking to do what you can to help things next time.  The only two places i know of that do acupuncture is the Chinese medicine shop in Princes Quay and I believe there is also one on Holderness Road (noticed it walking by one day).  Never been to either but they're probably both worth a ring to enquire. Also had a nosey on your profile and noticed that you moved here from Scotland, I'd love to do the opposite and move up there.  Me and DH love it up there, its a beautiful country  

Right, just in case I'm kidnapped by the duvet gremlins again and don't make it on again I'll wish you all a fantastic Christmas!  

Lots of love

Poppet and piglet 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Whoa Poppet you clear off for whats seems an age and then you do a huge post and include us all  good to hear your ok though. You got your m/w appointment through?

DS is back at home now bless him although he's not 100% and he looks so skinny, I could have done with a dose of that 

Good luck to all of you starting tx soon and I hope 2010 brings you all what your heart desires 
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

No m/w appointment yet, but then again only got in to see the doctor last Thursday so not expecting anything to happen quickly.  Did point out that I'd still need 12 week scan though so she said she'd sort it, probably end up with one at around 15 weeks knowing my luck!

I have been gone for ages haven't I?  I can't believe just how little I've managed to do in the past few weeks. 

Glad to hear DS is on the mend, better start on the fattening up process!!

xxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

I saw my gp at 9w and got my appointments 10w 1d (the day I had the scan ) so maybe you will get yours next week if they aren't slacking with it being xmas  .

Yeah he's going to need plenty of fattening up, he looks dreadful at the minute.

You seem to have been gone for ages  I even asked Liz how you were this morning cos I was worried about you 


xxxxxxx


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

I know! I don't think I've ever disappeared for that long before.  Even had to read back a full page just to catch up! Hopefully once I've finished work I'll be able to keep up with whats going on on here.

x


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Woot! I've finished work for Christmas  

All my shoppings done, I just need to go and collect the turkey first thing tommorow morning and then it's wall to wall relaxing Christmas fun!  Hope you are all doing really well.  Glad you are ok Poppet I was getting a bit concerned about you - although I am rapidly starting to understand what its like, apart from going to work, to do nothing but sleep  

Anyway have a lovely Christmas everyone

 and  

Mins x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

hey everyone, hope your all well.
ive been enjoying doing NOTHING for the past few days, infact still in my PJs today, havent left the house  

Hope everyone is ready for xmas, and isobel i hope your chest is clearing up, hope work are being understanding!!!!

love to everyone xxxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Just incase I don't get on here tomorrow.. I would like to wish all you lovely ladies a very merry christmas xxxxxx  have fun


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hello lovelies 

Just wanted to wish you all the best for Christmas and hope you all enjoy your time spent with families and friends 

Rang work yesterday and told one of the nurses to pass a message on that I would be doing the xmas eve N/D and xmas day N/D but not the day shift too on xmas day, dont suppose the boss was too pleased to find out but to be honest Im past caring its been a full time job to breathe this week let alone anything else 

Had a dream last night i was pregnant  Woke up and put my hand on my tummy and realised Im not  Dont feel like this is getting any easier as the weeks pass 

Lots of love to you all 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi ladies

Just popping on to wish you all a happy christmas.  

Sarah x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

and to you too Sarah, hope Sophie enjoys herself


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Merry Christmas Everyone, no im not up cos i was too excited to sleep, im up because i just cant get comfy  
hope everyone has a great day xxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi ladies Merry Christmas, although personaly I'm finding it incredibly hard to be merry at the moment   

I think I might be having a miscarriage, I started a couple of hours ago with very sharp pains in my middle but low down, they are persistent and different to any aches and pains I've had up to now. I've also had some pink blood, only a little bit but I haven't had any spotting at all up to now.  If life is so cruel as to make me miscarry on Christmas day I don't know what I'll do  

Now I have to go and put the turkey in the oven and try to pretend I'm not falling to pieces.  Of course no where is open so it's not as if I can even ring the clinic to ask what to do

Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Minnie honey  Cant offer lots of advice but didnt want to not reply after reading. Try not to stress and just see how things go. Im trying to think how many weeks you are (quite difficult with so many of you pregnant ) but Im thinking your just over 6w?? 
I had lots of funny pains and a lot of bleeding honey at bang on 6w and I had a scan at 6w3d which showed a lovely hb. I know your maybe thinking "Yeah but you went on to m/c" but believe me this bleed had nothing to do with my m/c it was just one of those awful things that rarely happens after seeing a h/b. 
I still think your having twins  so maybe its just because of that  Women having twins do tend to bleed and I most certainly did when I was having my two.

Hope your feeling better now sweetie.


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi Isobel

Sadly the bleeding got worse as the morning went on and I ended up in hospital this afternoon.  I'd rang the IVF unit and spoke to Dawn who was on call. She sent me in to ward 34.  The registrar thinks I'm having a miscarriage but they couldn't confirm it as there is no scan person available until tommorow morning, so they agreed that I could go home (for some reason they were considering keeping me in) providing I go back in at 9am tommorow for a scan and the results of my blood tests.

I've cried and cried but now I just feel numb. Dh and I can't beleive it, what a horrible horrible day  

Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Minnie- 
Im sat here in tears for you my darling. Life is so very very cruel to the people who deserve it the least.

They kept me on ward 34 with my first m/c and then very abruptly told me to sling my hook the next day so I think its best your at home with your DH.

I cannot find the words to tell you how awful Im feeling for you cos I know that heart wrenching feeling you have now but please try to stay as calm as possible until tomorrow my lovely and I   that your baby is still there 

Feel so dreadful for you and Im at a loss as to what to say but Im thinking of you and   all will be ok.

Lots of love
Isobel
xxxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Thankyou Isobel



Minsx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Mins 
Ive just sent you a quick pm xxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

aww Minnie im so sorry your having a bad day of all days. I have my fingers crossed for your scan 2morrow


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

oh minnie i am thinking of you hun as isobel says dont stress just wait until morning and see what the scan shows,

charlie cant believe how fast your pregnancy is progress before we know it you will be posting to say you have had him,

my d-reg appointment is 11am on the 6th of jan and my first scan is on the 22nd of jan at 3.40, i have a question that maybe isobel or did or poppet can answer how long after starting stimming do they usual waiting untill ec please as we are due to sign on on the 1st of feb an i have done my sums right this could be ec day


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

ooooooo minnie, i am so sorry, i didnt get back on yesterday  

i   you see a HB today, really will be thinking of you, i dont want to say im sad for you because im   you see something.

 to you and dh. 


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

caz dont worry u dont start stimming for another 7 days usually, maybe 5 if they are busy and trying to space people out, u may (and only may) have a scan though, what time do u usually sign on?


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

I've just got back from the hospital, my cervix has stayed closed and my hormone levels are fine.  The scan showed that I have a large bruise (the doctor doesn't know what caused it) in the centre of my uterus which has caused the pain and bleeding. But miraculously next to the bruise was a tiny perfect little baby in a perfect sack with a wonderfully strong heartbeat!!!!!    I sobbed like a baby when the sonographer showed me, what she called, my little munchkin.  I was so certain we had lost him.

Thankyou so much for your   ladies, I feel so incredibly blessed this morning I really don't have the words to describe how I feel.



Mins x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

no words can describe it minnie, im so happy for you, christmas can continue!!!!
hope you have a great day and make sure u tsake it easy while u are quietly celebrating

love, hugs and bump rubs to you and DH.

     xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Aaah Minnie, I must have known you had just posted, just got up (as been at work not just lazy!) and came on here straight away  How fantastic, I know how worrying it was yesterday honey but now you can have a belated xmas day


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

hope your glad now the xmas shifts are over isobel, hope your feeling OK. when u back at work.

Well ive been up since 6, still no sleep  off to get ready now and do the family thing again today, ill be glad tomorrow when i can get home and just chill without leaving the house.

Hope everyone has a great day, especially minnie, and isobel cos i know this if the only day u celebrate xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

aww Minnie thats great news


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi Did- at work in morning and maybe there tomorrow night as someone rang in sick last night and she might not be in tomorrow  If she goes into work I wont be there until next Fri night  You try to take it easy I know your not doing a lot but sometimes its more tiring just being sat in someones elses house than if your were at home cleaning up


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Phew! Minnie what wonderful news. The little tinker is causing you stress already!

Isobel-I'm at work tonight and tomorrow night if it makes you feel any better.   ( why can't hospitals close over xmas like everywhere else!   )

Hi everyone
Sarah x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

oh minnie that good news i have been thinking of you and was telling my mum and sister so they have also been thinking of you too, so when i see them tomorrow i can tell them everything is o.k. love and   to you and dh take it nice an easy for the rest of the hols when you back at work.

isobel and mrsmc if its any concelation my sisters husband always works boxing day, to get new year off.

did we both have to sign on at the jobcentre at 11.45 on the same day, but like i say my d-reg scan it must be is on the 22nd at 3.40pm so if as you say they leave you for 5 or 7 days on stimming then could it be that ec would be the friday or on monday the first i hope it is no later in that first wk of feb as i wont be able to relax as the 8th will be 2 yrs since my grandad died


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Morning ladies

I've woken up early with indigestion, I think that's the consequence of not eating for over 24hrs then spending boxing day afternoon eating my body weight in sausage rolls, trifle, cold turkey, cheese, crackers and clementines!!    I had a lovely day though  

Mrsmc - yes! and here was I thinking I'd have to wait for any offspring of mine to get to their early teens to make me sick with worry, but no he's the size of a peanut and already messing with me!!!  

Caz - many thanks, its nice to know that you and the family were all thinking about me  

Charlie - thankyou  

Did - it's just incredible isn't it!  I hope that today you are going to be getting a well deserved rest at home with your feet up, and hopefully your still asleep and not up at this ridiculous hour like some of us  

Isobel - what a star you are, I don't know what we'd do on here without you    As much as I'm grateful to all the NHS staff who have worked over Christmas (goodness knows I've spent enough time with them over the last couple of days!!!) I hope you are having some time off work to rest and spend time with your family  

Well I'm meant to be working on Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday this week but I'm going to ring in sick.  I have a scan on Monday the 4th so providing my strange bruise has healed, and Mr Peanut (as dh now calls him!) is still fine I'll go back to work on the 5th.  The plan for the week is to lay on the sofa cuddling the dogs and watching the dvds that Santa brought me.

I forgot to say that DH's dad and his son are over the moon about me being pregnant.  We hadn't told them but we couldn't hide it anylonger as it was during Christmas dinner (with his son and dad) that we had to drop everything to rush off to the hospital!!  DFL came round yesterday afternoon to check how I was and to tell me how happy he is and how he is always available for babysitting, he loves children  

Anyway ladies have a great day

 and  

Mins x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

caz, id be very surprised if you had egg collection then, its more then usually 2 weeks after starting stimming, they make it take 2 weeks to marture the eggs, i dont know anyone thats had it after a week.

minnie  

i just got up   woke up a few times during the night but managed to get back to sleep  
i plan on not leaving the house today.

we told my family yesterday about the pumpkins, it was ace, so emotional and we have got so much more support, it was so nice to tell people, roll on 12 weeks so i can tell my friends.

hope everyone has a nice day, and isobel hope you dont have to work any more,  u deserve some off.

xxxx


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Mins - Just caught up on all your news, bless you what a thing to have to go through on xmas day.  So glad everything is ok though.
Take it easy  
xxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Poppet - yes it's certainly not a Christmas I'm going to forget in a hurry! 

Another thing I will not forget is never send dh to the shops to buy me pantie liners as he has come home with tena ladies large incontinence pants!!!!!  

Take care everyone

 and  

Mins x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Mins i have just caught up the your news I haven't been on here since xmas eve.. sorry I wasn't around to give you support but I am so glad everything turned out to be ok.. you take care   xx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Mins- God love your husband  keep those tena knickers you'll need them when your pelvic floor is somewhere near your knees   Aw Im so pleased you told your fil, he sounds lovely 

Did-   Well so much for my rest I was there this morning and Im back tonight  They also asked me to go in tomorrow night but I cant face it plus I have an ironing basket the size of a small mountain  Hope your relaxing now 

Caz- Yeah did is right I doubt very much your going to get e/c in the first week honey more likely the second 

Poppet- you okay lovely? 

Zarah- you enjoy xmas, get ready for next yr with a baby around  

Vicky- How are you honey? 

xxxxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

did thanks for that so hopefully it will be the wednesday or friday of the week beginning the 1st then i just hope its not the following monday as that will be the 8th feb and exactally 2 yrs to the date since my grandad died feb is a bit of  abad month for use as my grandma also died on the 11th of feb 22yrs ago, so lets hope it turns out to bring use good news and we get an extra special gift for our 5th wedding anniversary on the 5th of march, 

we now know my sil is due on the 28th of march and like your dh minnie my bil as called the little one peanut cos that what it looked like when they had there dating scan


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

by minnie you have made me lol at dh i had a tear in my eye i told dh and he said he would prob do the same thing, but only if it was in the early hrs of the morning which if it was that time of day i just would'nt send him,

a bit of a personal question i use tampons when i have af does anybody know if i am still , o.k to use them during d-reg and after ec/et as i have problems getting sanitary towels as i tend to itch when i use them i think they must use something i am allergic to, 

i got all the forms to fill in on wednesday it's goner take me a week to go though them i think as i have to read my own set and then i have to read dh's to him before he agrees to anything, i might be after advice later in the week ladies especially on the white forms, i did speak to karen and she said anything we were'nt sure og to leave and tell the nurse, also will my dad be o.k if he puts car park ticket in for 2hrs when he takes use for first d-reg and mock et,


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

No Caz you got the wrong end of the stick it will probably be the week commencing the 8th, you will know more soon  

Right off to work xxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Morning ladies

Wow I just slept nine and a half hours straight!  Feel better for it though  

Caz - yes you can use tampons during d/r but I don't think they like you to use them straight after egg collection due to the risk of infection.  Although if you are anything like me I didn't have any bleeding at all after e/c so you might not need to use anything.  The pantie liners are useful though for when you are using the progesterone pessaries  

Did - I bet your family went nuts when you told them you were having triplets, I remember how excited I was when you told us!!!

Isobel - mygoodness lady you are a machine when it comes to working aren't you!  Hope you get a rest - eventually!!!  Yes my fil is an absolute star I love him to bits  

Zarah - thanks.  How long will it be until you start tx?  I hope time is flying by for you  

Hope all you lovely ladies are doing really well out there, take care

 and  

Mins x


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi All

Minnie - oh my goodness you poor thing with what you've been through over christmas! I've only just caught up on all the posts but i'm so pleased to read that everything turned out ok.   I hope you managed to enjoy a little bit of christmas despite it being a bit eventful!

Isobel - hello! I'm ok thanks hun. It sounds like you have been working very hard. Hope you've managed to relax and spend a bit of time with the family too.

Caz - good luck with the d/r appt! I can't be a lot of help with the ins and outs of tx but hope everything goes well for you.

Zarah - How are you? Is it looking like next AF will be your day one? You never know we might be having tx together but i think ours will more than likely be Feb, maybe even March!

Poppet & Did - hope you're both feeling ok and enjoying being pg even if it is making you sick!!

Well we've had a lovely christmas with lots of entertaining and tomorrow we're off to the Peak District to spend New Year in a cottage with friends. Hoping to get out into the countryside and chill out a bit before the craziness of 2010 begins! Feeling a bit down in the dumps today, I think its PMT as AF is due anyday but i just found out another one of my best friends is pg which isn't helping. I am happy for her, honestly i am. She has had 2 miscarriages in the last year and i really hope everything goes ok for her this time but i just don't want to hear all about it at the moment. Believe me she likes to talk and i have been her shoulder to cry on through the miscarriages but she just doesn't understands how hard things are for me. I think she thinks because i haven't been through a miscarriage my situation is easy and i just have to be patient and one day i will get pg and everything will be fine. Hmmmm if only it was that simple. I'm supposed to be seeing friends this afternoon but 2 of them have just had babies (2 weeks ago and 4 weeks ago) and the other is this girl whos just got pg - I wonder what we'll be taking about then! I think i might have to come up with an excuse and say i can't make it. I just don't think i can face an afternoon of excited pg and baby talk today 

Sorry for the moan ladies but it feels good to get it off my chest!


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi all..

I hope you have all enjoyed Christmas (Mins I hope you did eventually).

Isobel, I have had a lovely christmas thanks.. too be honest it was a very drunken one    

Vicky & Mins.. I'm not sure when my tx will start   I am really hoping it is going to be with my AF in Jan but I really don't have a clue because I still haven't had a letter from the clinic, because I'm an egg sharer I have to go in and sign consent forms before any treatment can start & I still haven't been asked to do that yet or make my payment. As soon as they re-open after xmas I will ring and try to get myself some answers. 

Caz.. you must be getting excited, it's all happening for you now.

Did & Poppet.. hope you have had a restful christmas because next year will be abit different for you both  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Ladies just popping on to wish you all a fabulous 2010.   

From the look of things it looks as though it's going to be an exciting action packed year.   

May your happiest wishes come true.  

Giz xx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

ladies i have a short sycle of 24 days so if they wait until wk commencing the 8th to do ec then my af would be due on the 6th so surely they would want to ec before the 6th to make it right,


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

is anybody else about to start tx next wk


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

caz you will be down regging so you wont have another period, your cycle is out the window now as the drugs take over.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

BTW Giz- love the pic of Edward


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

so do i not have a period 7 days after starting d-reg drugs as i got the impression that i would do, i do worry when its does'nt start when i would expect it to 

isobel so its useful to know these things as they dont mention any of these things when you go to info evening


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi Caz

Yes you will get a period a week or so after you start d/r but as Isobel has said just forget how long your usual cycle is as the drugs will take over everything.  At the info evening they will have given you a chart giving you information on how long each stage of the treatment can to take and I found that really useful.  The thing to remember is that you can't work out all your dates now as how long you d/r and when your stimming starts, and exactly how long that lasts, will depend on how you respond to the drugs and we are all different.  

Hope all you ladies are doing really well.  I've really enjoyed today and yesterday they've been like belated Christmas and Boxing Day!  I'm currently sat in my new velvet dressing down that dh got me for Christmas about to watch Coraline on blu ray with 3D glassess - I can't wait!!!

 and  

Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah like Mins just said Caz you have that period but then thats it, you wont have another no matter how long they delay e/c as the down reg drugs will stop this (you will tempararily be menapausal)

Minnie- Im just picturing you now 
xxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

thanks to isobel and minnie for that info,

minnie was that film any good as it was one i was thinking of my self but did'nt get it so might see if someone can get me it of net


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi ladies

Caz - I fell asleep before the film finished so I'll let you know what it was like when I've watched it to the end!

Well I thought I'd drag myself away from the cooker and the loo (can't stop eating or weeing  ) for a few minutes to see if any of you had been on but no-one seems to be around  .  

My lovely fil has taken my dogs out for a walk to give me a bit of quiet so I think I'll go and have a nap for an hour  

Hope everyone is doing really well

 and  

Mins x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

minnie, rather u then me, so glad ive not had any sickness or extra weeing, very strange though expecting the 2nd trimester to be my bad one, when u and poppet are starting to bloom ill be ill LOL.

been shopping today, the sales were rubbish, not that i wanted anything anyway, bought some maternity trousers and a maternity top, HuGE though thinking ahead so ill fit in them for more then a week, DP laughed at me cos they resembled tents LOL

hope everyone is well, still another week off work for me whoop whoop

xxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

wow it has been quiet on here today everybody must be sleeping of there christmas dinners now, its so funny cos all we hasve in the house is potatoes and for the last 2 days we have'nt known what we want to eat i really must do a good food shop next week when we get paid, but i have trouble with dh as he dont like any fruit or veg but peas, but he will eat pasta which i am not too keen on my self, but if all else fails we have sweets in that we were bought for xmas a tin of quality street, a tin of heros and a tin of celebrations.

i had a look to see what was happening earlier an nobody had been on,

my mums ex sil said she went to hull yesterday and it was queuing so they just turn round and came back home, and my cousins had been up to monks cross and they said it was packed there too


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Evening ladies

Did - I don't think I'll be blooming, the way I'm going currently it'll be more like ballooning !!!  Peanut just made me eat half an apple pie with icecream, or at least thats what I told dh    I'm going to have to get some new floaty clothes that don't cling to me, at the moment I can't tolerate anything that squeezes me round my tummy, which is pretty much everything in my wardrobe.  Hopefully you'll be one of those lucky ladies who doesn't have any symptoms at all.

Caz - glad you and dh aren't going to starve  

Isobel - have you been off work today?  I hope so

Hi to all you other lovely ladies out there, hope you are all doing great

 and  

Mins x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

just popped in to see if anybody is about.

i have a poorly dh he is covered in some sort of spots/blotches and been sick too, i have phoned the drs and am now waiting for either an home visit or them to call me, i explained that we need to get him sorted as i start with ivf tx next wk and i dont want to be catching anything.


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Caz - oh dear your poor dh, I hope you get him an appt with your GP sorted.  I wouldn't worry too much about it affecting your treatment though they'll of checked you for resistence to rubella when they did your bloods so I'm sure you'll be fine regardless of whatever lurgi dh has got.

Take care



Mins x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

its o.k mins gp came out to hi he has got hives thank good so just aviral infection think it has something to do with the sore thoart and abit of cold he started with on boxing day, gp has precribed antihistamines for the itching so of to pick them up shortly


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Just incase I don't get on here tomorrow... I would like to wish you all a Happy New Year & I hope 2010 brings us all everything we want because we all deserve it     xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

same to you zarah and hope you get that match very soon in new year then maybe if it works for use both we will be bump buddies


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

its strange in our house with dh been in bed ill its so quiet in the house i can hear a pin drop, and my dogs have now settled down and are sleeping so looks like me talking to myself for the night


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

well ladies its been a quite one on here again today, i'm off for my bath and to bed see what dh is doing now he was like a radiator last time i went up to him


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Zarah - I agree!  

Just bobbed on to wish everyone a great New Years Eve, and more importantly a 2010 full of longed for bumps and babies.

 and  

Mins x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

just in case i forget i dont get back on later

happy new year hope it brings use all what we are hoping for next year and we can all be mummys or thinking about the babys that are due in 2011.

hope peanut behaves himself now minnie, take care and get plenty of rest,

not long now for use to d-reg appt but i was saying to my mum yesterday i are'nt looking forward to injecting myself,
my dh said something to me a few weeks ago about if somebody had told him that we would have to go down the ivf/icsi route years ago he would'nt have believed them.


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

HAPPY NEW YEAR ladies. I really hope 2010 is the year for you    

Sarah x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

hello ladies, 
sorry been awol for a few days but had gastric flu so not felt great  feel alot better today so spent the day cleaning and ironing before I go back to work tomorrow morning 

Been a bit teary today as tomorrow I should have been 20w pregnant and I cant help but think about it  Trying so hard to shake it off but its do damn hard not to think what if.... 

Looking forward to all the babies due in 2010 and to us still trying to get out dreams and wishes fulfilled lots of luck and  

At work all new year so I shall wish you all a HAPPY NEW YEAR now.

Take care girls

Lots of love

isobel xxxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

glad your feeling better today hun


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

well tele is pooh tonight


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Your not kidding Caz


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Happy New Year ladies

Well that was my first ever (as an adult!) sober NYE.  We were meant to be going to a dinner dance with friends but I knew I wouldn't be up to it so me and dh just met up with our friends for a meal (my first time dressed and out of the house since boxing day  ) and I was at home and tucked up in bed for 11.  It was nice to see some people although I didn't feel well after an hour and was very relieved to get home.  

Hope everyone is doing really well and that you ladies who start tx soon took full advantage of being able to have something sparkly and alcoholic  

 and    for 2010

Mins x


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO EVERYONE!

Hope this year turns out to be a great one

Love 

Poppet
xxxxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

well ladies i dont drink anyway myself and dh did'nt have a drink last night either with him been ill, he is up and about today but still not 100%


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

HAPPY BELATED NEW YEAR

I hope everyone is well, ive been checking in every day but im just so tiered to post and seen as hardly done anything for the last 2 weeks really not much to say for myself.
I spent my first new years eve at home, since 1999 the last time i didnt go out, i was 15, it was the millenium and i was baby sitting LOL.this time i was in bed asleep by 10.30 ahhhhh just the way i like it at the moment

back at work on monday so ill be back into some kind of routine so ill try post then.

Minnie Hope your doing well  
Caz, good luck for your appointment next week
Poppet  
Isobel  
Charlie hope your well
Zarah & Vicky hope you get that call soon  
Little snow hope its going well.

Sorry if i have missed anyone, been up since 5.30 so head all over the place, so tiered but yet cant sleep, actually not sure how ill cope going back to work LOL  

Hope 2010 is the year for everyone!!!

Love and Luck to you all, ill try get back on during the week

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey Did

Sounds like those three little pumpkins are sapping your energy - I don't know what my excuse is   I beat you by half an hour on NYE, I was in bed for 11!  I'm sure you'll be fine when you get back to work remember your boss has to make reasonable adjustments to meet you needs so I'm sure regular naps in the tea room will be in order  

I've had allot of pains again yesterday and this morning, along with a tiny bit of (brown) spotting so I'm stressed about what is going on.  I'm   that it's good news at my scan on Monday, that the haematoma is healing up and most importantly that Peanut is still doing well.  I made the mistake of reading lots of research studies about intrauterine haematomas on the internet this morning which left me feeling  .  

Glad you are getting lots of rest you need to take it easy  

Anyway ladies I hope you are all doing really well, and Isobel  I'm thinking about you  

 and  

Mins x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

oh minnie i'm sure everything will be fine love and big   to you.


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks Caz


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hello all 

Minnie- Thanks for the   and your support, your going to be a lovely mummy  Oh yeah and stop googling, you'll go   xxx

Did- hello honey, Ill reply tomorrow to you  

Caz- Not long for you now sweetie, I bet your excited? 

Poppet- good to hear from you, hope the sickness eases up very soon 

Vicky- Hi. How are you?  

Zarah- back to work next week for you honey  Hope your ok. Speak soon xxx

Well I came home at 7am from work even though I should have been there until lunch as I still feel sick so i might not be going in tomorrow either  All okay otherwise, just counting down the weeks till my hols now, desperately need a break 

Love to you all

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi ladies, I hope everyone is doing well today!

Isobel - fingers crossed you're resting, I'm being good and not looking at anything medical related it only helps me to worrry more than I already do!

I'm getting in a bit of a panic worrying about tommorows scan so dh is taking me out for lunch to take my mind off things.  It'll be nice to get some fresh air. I've only been out of the front door three times since Christmas eve, and two of those were to go to hospital, so I could probably do with a change of scenery!!!

Have a good day everyone

 and  

Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

What time is your scan tomorrow afternoon Minnie? Just so I can be thinking lots of     for you xxxxx

Yeah trying to rest although DD was supposed to be cooking (this is her first go at a sunday lunch) and she has already disapperaed after peeling 2 potatoes and half a dozen carrots  so looks like Ill rest after doing that 

xxxxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i am trying t o do dinner and take my xmas decs down all at the smae time,
no not long now but not getting excited as with been backwards and forwards to jobcentre it is making things difficult for me as they are wanting me to find work when i should be resting for tx starting


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Isobel - Hopefully you'll get your roast done eventually!  My appointment is at 3 tommorow, nice and late in the day so I can spend a good 8 hours worrying about it beforehand   

 and  

Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

They always have them late, mine was 3.50 or 4.10 something like that  thinking of you xxx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

yea mine was at 4 minnie, its so they have time to talk to you after, no one has normal scans at that time so they book you in longer i think xx

good luck for tomorrow i wont get on tomorrow as in meetings all day at work, thinking of you and ill check as soon as i get home xxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i will be think of you minnie,

did: cant believe how quick the last nearly 12 weeks have gone have you got your 12 week scan appointment yet,

my appointment is 11am on wednesday will be interesting to see when i start jab myself, my first scan on the 22nd is at 3.40 so thats quite late to me but she did say they get earlier as go get further inti the tx,
ladies a little question do you have to store the drugs in the fridge and are is it syringes and needles and do you have a different needle for each day and if so do they give you a waste bag/bin to put them in as you are'nt ment to put things like that in the bins round here


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Caz - yes you keep the drugs in the fridge but they are little boxes so you won't have any trouble fitting them all in.  Don't worry the clinic give you a sharps box to put all your used needles in, you just take it back to the clinic when its full and they dispose of it for you.

Did - thanks hun, I'm a nervous wreck!  I'm glad you get a bit longer to talk to them at the clinic today as I've done myself a little list of questions    I just hope it's all ok, I didn't think I could love something as much as I do my little Peanut.

Hope everyone else is doing really well, take care and I'll bob back later to let you know how I get on

 and  

Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Thinking of you so much today Mins- I re how I felt I was excited but oh so nervous. BTW though I was still in and out in no time, I think you got longer under the circumstances Did 

Trying to be organised today as kids have gone back to school so already got stew in the slow cooker for tonight  Now on to the cleaning 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Good luck for your scan today Minnie,    I'm sure you'll be fine x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

thanks for that minnie glad you were able to answer my question,
i am thinking of you but i am sure everything will be fine   and   to you and dh

my goodness isobel you are organised today, nephews go back tomorrow so i think my sister will be putting the flag out tomorrow as they have been little sods for her while her dh as been at work.


----------



## MrsMacP (Oct 26, 2008)

yogvic said:


> Hi MrsMacP and welcome to the board
> 
> I was also looking for an acupuncturist and haven't mananaged to find a single one in the Hull area yet!



Happy New Year ladies, hope 2010 fulfils all your dreams!

I have been snowed in up in Scotland visiting family so have missed most of what's gone on, but its been lovely all of the same.

I've been doing some research into acupuncture & the British Acupuncture Council lists a few practioners in the area. I spoke to a lovely lady called Linda Howden this morning. She works out of Willerby & the first appointment is £50 for around 1.5hrs then each following appointment is £38. She recommends them weekly to start with. I've also emailed Michael Ward http://hullacupuncture.com/index.html and he works out of one of the Beverley Surgeries, he charges £33.

Hope the above is of some help 

We have had our cycle review & they are going to up my stimming dosage & give me viagra as apparently my lining was a little on the thin side. The fertilisation rate was slightly low as well so we have decided to postpone staring again until Feb to give us both time to up the water intake, eat healthily & make sure we are both as fit as poss.

Good luck to anyone starting soon & hope all pregnancies continue in a healthy & happy way!

**This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites**


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

just a quickie to wish Mins good luck for your scan today  

I will do personals later xx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Welcome back Mrs mac 

Thanks for the information Im sure lots of us will find it useful.

Good to hear the clinic have reviewed you and made the necessary changes and not just let you go on without positive moves.   2010 is the year when you get a baby in your arms or at least a decent bump before the year is out 
xxxxxxx


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Just wanted to wish Mins the best of luck for her scan today! Looking foward to hearing about it alll later
xxxxxxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Good luck Minnie today with your scan but im sure everything will be perfect


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi ladies,

I have just rang the clinic to remind them I'm still here   I explained to the receptionist I'm waiting to hear from them about starting tx & was wondering if it would be with my January AF (due 14th).. she said I need to ring back in morning to speak to Dawn because they might want to go with my Dec AF!!, I'd be surprised if they do because that would mean my day 21 is on Wednesday!! & I still haven't made payment or signed egg share consent forms but it would be GREAT if this was the case..


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Ooooh I hope you do Zarah and then you and Caz can be buddies. Keeping my fingers and toes crossed for tomorrow morning 
xxxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Come on Mins we can see your on line...... all ok honey? xxxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi ladies

Just a quick message before I nip off to my GPs.  I had my scan this afternoon and everything is fine with Peanut, he has doubled in size since Boxing Day and his little heart was going great guns    Me and dh are over the moon.  My haematoma is still there and behind the sac but Dawn said it was resolving and should be ok, but I have to rest - hence the GP appt ,I'm going to get a sick note for work and stay at home resting for as long as possible.  

Thank you all for your good wishes I'll catch up on everyones chatting later when I'm back from the surgery

 and  

Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

SUPER, SUPER, SUPER  I knew all would be okay.

You stay off work as long as you can honey.xxxxxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

glad everything was ok Minnie


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Fab news Minnie. Do as your told now and rest!   x


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Hiya Ladies, anyone fancy a bit more team spirit? Here's the details 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=222922.msg3494680#msg3494680​


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

great news Mins, Im so glad everything went ok.. now do as your told & rest, rest, rest   x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

glad everything went as you hoped it would now you must do as your told and take good care of yourself and peanut and rest rest rest  

zarah heres hoping for you if that is the case maybe they will just let you pay for tx at the appointment, i think that is all they are doing get people started on tx this week and doing any scans that need doing, you will have to let use know what you find out tomorrow, i think they have me in on wednesday as i have a feeling with a 24day cycle they will want me to start jabbing on thursday, i presume you have got to do these jabs in a morning, do they give you a time to do them, as we are'nt ones for been up early

wheres little snow was it not her scan today from d-reg over xmas


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Usually they say do them at night time as your stimming ones need to be done at night so its simpler to do them both at the same time. Just re whatever time you start doing the down reg jabs you must keep to that time.x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Caz, like Isobel said its normally a night time when you do jabs you choose a time that suits you.. it must be nice to be able to sleep in everyday.. I often wonder what that must feel like   Although if your tx is successful you won't get much sleep for along time.. how will you cope with that?


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Evening ladies!

Phew there were a few posts to catch up on but that'll be my fault seeing as i haven't been on since christmas! This could be a long post as i'm going to try and do personals and fill you in with our news

Firstly a very happy new year to everyone! Hope you all enjoyed the festivities and are looking forward to lots of happy times in 2010. We had a lovely christmas and an even better New Year in the snowy Peak District, it was perfect!

Minnie - so pleased everything went well with your scan!

Zarah - thats brilliant news about your tx, you'll be jabbing yourself again before you know it!

MrsMac - thanks for the info about the acupuncture. Do you know where Linda works from in Willerby? The reason I ask is because i think she used to work in the clinic above the opticians where i work at Willerby Square but it closed a few months ago and i didn't know where she'd gone. Good to know she's still practicing (if it is her!) and i may well give her a call,

Caz - hope the d/r appt goes well on Wed!

Isobel, Did, Poppet, Charlie - hi girlies, hope you are all well!

So we had our follow up appt with Prof this evening to discuss DH's SA results and lets just say the results aren't great but the final outcome is   All was going well he was telling us the results which he said weren't too bad (count 57 million, motility 30%, morphology 14% - didn't sound great to me?) and that we may need ICSI but they couldn't be sure until DH did his sample on the day. Anyway after being in there for about 1/2hr (and just before we were about to leave) i asked whether the results would affect our entitlement to NHS funding, fully expecting him to say no and that we'd still have to wait until 2011 for funding. But he said yes and that we would be entitled to NHS funding now and can go ahead with treatment straight away   So we are in for the information evening a week on Fri and my Jan AF should be my day 1! I cannot believe it!! I know its only a month earlier than we'd be having treatment anyway but i'm so happy that we're actually 'allowed' to have funding! It feels like i've got an extra very big christmas pressie   So ladies be prepared for me bombarding you with questions over the next few weeks!

Sorry for going on a bit!

 Vicky


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Vicky, thats great news.. I'm really pleased for you   As you may of read from my post earlier I find out tomorrow if I'm a January AF starter so we may well be cycle buddies.. what date is your AF due?


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

My Jan AF will be due around the 28th but they are a bit variable so could be earlier. Would be lovely to have a cycle buddie but will be great for you if they use your Dec AF - wish they would mine want to get started ASAP now, less time to think!


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Morning ladies!

Well I've woken up for the first time feeling really positive and without an impending sense of doom    I saw my lovely GP last night and she has signed me off work for 2 weeks and as I have leave booked for the week beginning the 18th it means that I'm now off work for 3 weeks.  Hopefully by then Peanut will be much bigger and the haematoma much smaller and any risk will be significantly reduced  

Wow it's all go on here isn't it!

Zarah - how great that your tx might be starting so soon I'm keeping my fingers crossed that the news today is positive and you'll be jabbing away very soon  

Yogvic - how fantastic about your funding, what a relief (I know a month feels like a year when you are waiting to start!) and there is going to be a little gang of you going through tx at the same time.

Caz - yes enjoy sleeping in while you can!!!

Isobel - thanks hun  

MrsMac - ooh interesting!

Poppet - thankyou, how is the sickness??

Charlie, Did and Ceri - thankyou  

I think I've got most people but   to any of you ladies out there that I've left off

 and  

Mins x


----------



## MrsMacP (Oct 26, 2008)

Morning Ladies,

Hope everyone is keeping warm with all this snow!

Vicky - Linda practices out of the Willerby Surgery on the main street so you can probably call the surgery & book an appointment.

I had a phonecall with Michael Ward last night & was very impressed with how thorough he was & how much he knew about IVF & the tx.  It was a bit of a shock really as he seemed to know about everything that we go through, asking which Proff I was under, how many ampules the cycle needed, whether the clinic had suggested viagra for the next cycle etc etc.  He asked all about my medical history & DH's, what my periods were like & has advised that he'd like to get in at least one session before my Feb period so I've to call him back when I start my Jan period so that we can agree a date to get started.  I came off the phone feeling really positive that he understood & could support our next ICSI cycle.  He also mentioned that from his experience acupuncture can increase the average success rate of IVF from around 30% - more like 50% & advised that we will work out a program along side the tx which allows either weekly or fortnightly acupuncture sessions up until ET.  He normally does a session the day before ET & then on the afternoon of ET & seemed to think this as very important.  If any of you are looking for an acupuncture practitioner I woulld definately recommend you give him a call.

Good luck to those of you starting tx soon xxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Gosh he does sound as if he knows his stuff!  What is the increase in success put down to?  Is it just you being more relaxed or is there something the acupuncture does specifically that increases the  likelihood of tx succes?  Interesting stuff!

Wow it's snowing really heavy here!  Did keep an eye on the weather news or you might get trapped at work  



Mins x


----------



## MrsMacP (Oct 26, 2008)

Snowing heavily here also!  I'm lucky as not working at the moment but DH will have to get back from Hull this evening so hoping the roads aren't so bad for him.

The success rate increase he put down to various things, the increased flow of blood to the uterus, especially around ET, improved relaxation & reduction of anxiety, improved blood flow helping to improve warmth to tummy area helping with follicle stimulation during stimming.  It all made sense but my only niggle was how is it possible to measure that increase?  Besides all that, I think for me it will make me feel more positive after the next cycle.  We were so devastated in Dec & starting the acupuncture will make me feel that I at least have some control & will help keep me relaxed & positive.

One question for you ladies is, have any of you used low dosage 'baby' aspirin during tx?


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

I think anything that makes you feel better and more positive about your treatment is worth it.  I wasn't to be seen without a hot water bottle on my tummy (prior to ET) and a brazil nut in my mouth throughout tx!  

I haven't used baby aspirin and I can't remember any of the other ladies on here mentioning using it but they may have done it on the sly and not said anything    If not I'm sure there is a baby aspirin thread on the message boards.

Yes my dh is working in Hull as well, he's got instructions to check the weather news and I'm giving him regular text updates on the state of the snow at home!



Mins x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

well ladies its snowing here too i am keeping a close eye on it today i just hope it does'nt get too bad or could effect getting to hull from here tomorrow as its a 30 mile journey from were we are,

we are usually up to quite late we go to bed and then watch tv in bed and can be 1 or 2.oclock in the early hrs before we settle down, i have never been one for going to bed early even when i was little and now my nephew seems to be taking after me cos he can be sat up till midnight when my sister wants to be getting to sleep


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Hello Ladies, im having a snow day, was about to go to work at 12noon and a call from work saying i was to stay at home cos the roads were bad!!! Yippee so i didnt argue, cue brew + sofa =  

Minnie, knew everything would be OK, nice doctor letting u rest for 2 weeks, super jealous!!
Zarah  
Caz wont be able to be so sleep late with a baby
vicky   whoop whoop good things happen to those who wait, how good that u can start asap!! well chuffed for you!!! 
Mrs McP like isobel said lets hope 2010 is your year, glad the clinic have decided to change things for you   

Hi Charlie, Isobel, Poppet and little snow, hope thats everyone!!

Just to let u know i had my midwife appointment this morning and for those of you who will hopefully get your BFP this year and Minnie who is just on with hers, they have change the way u get your 12 week scan though, the midwife has to refer you, so im sat here waiting for my date when it wasnt going to come because hse rang and booked it for me today
i have my 12 week scan on monday, heard 2 heartbeats today but the 2nd was hard to find, just   we see 3 little pumpkins on Monday although i expect we will because im measuring 16 weeks already  

so i hope evevryone is well, im going to enjoy the rest of my day off.

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey Did

Glad you got the day off aswell!  I rang the midwife number yesterday and they said that I'll get my appt letter next week with an appointment date around my 10 week point    Allot faster than I expected!  I'm sure those three babies are in there jostling to get to the front to have their heart beats listenend to    16 weeks already my goodness!!!  Good job you got those maternity trousers  

 and  

Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Just a quick one for Did cos ive just got up (at work last night) Aw how lovely hearing the heart beats  I always measured 4 weeks infront with mine too, its quite nice to be showing so early isnt it  Im sure everything will be fine at your scan so you take it easy now whilst you cant get into work- wouldnt be surprised if you dont get the full week off 

Love to everyone, right Im going to venture into town now, wish me luck 
xxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

minnie hope dh managed to get back from ork o.k we may not be able to get to appt tomorrow if this sno keeps up as my bil as just come home an said he works with a lady from hull an she has'nt gone to work due to eather and roads been so bad, anybody know what it's like in hull and M62/A63


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

caz, the mains roads are OK, its just back roads that are bad, and u wouldnt be using any of them, as long as you give yourself plenty of time im sure you'll be fine!!
x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi all,

I have rang the clinic & spoken to Dawn.. not great news   They had matched me & I would of been ready to go BUT another lady who is sharing her eggs was on the list before me & her recipient pulled out last minute so they have given her my recipient (thats the way it works) this now means I am next on the list to share but they have to find me a suitable recipient all over again! She told me to ring back with my Jan AF (due around 14th) but this still might not be my day 1  she said if they find a match for me before I ring with AF they will be in touch but I doubt that very much because it's only a week away.
I am looking at it like this though... I think things happen for a reason so whenever their ready will be fine by me.. it gives me longer on my pregnacare & vits I suppose  

Hope your all ok & the snow not causing you too much hassle


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Oh Zarah i'm sorry it wasn't good news from the clinic. I don't get it. I was under the impression there were loads of ladies needing donor eggs - how come it takes them so long to match you? And if it takes that long to match you how come the lady ahead of you on the list was also a match for your recipient? All seems to take a lot longer than it needs to me  

I have to say i'm a bit relieved i'm not egg sharing now. Not because i didn't want to but because of all the extra complications and delays that come with it. I noticed from your dates on your signature it was neary 3 months from your day 1 until your OTD - is that normal or was it longer because of the egg sharing?

Fingers crossed for your Jan AF and then we can be cycle buddies   (well almost!)


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Vicky, the way they match you isn't that complicated you can be matched with people quite easily.. I can't remember the technical side of it but I remember them telling me because one of my blood tests came back positive to something (cant remember what) it means I can be matched to more or less anyone, it all confuses me I just nod & say ok   I would of thought that they were lots of ladies waiting for donor eggs but who knows   Last time it took nearly 3mths because I was an egg sharer my recipient needed to do her drugs for longer ( I wasnt told the reason) so I had to do mine for longer too.. all a nightmare really I wish I didn't have to egg share to be honest but because of cost its my only option


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Zarah  

Well i hope the clinic pull their fingers out and get you matched up ASAP both for you and your recipient who i'm sure is also keen to get started!


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

MrsMacP

Thanks for all the info about the acupuncture. I had a look on Michael Wards website and it looks like he practices out of quite a few places in the area. I think i will give him a call tomorrow and get an appt booked - it sounds like he knows his stuff!


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

thanks for that didabuf, we will see what it's like in morning as we are 30plus miles away


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

we come up at the humber bridge and down botthferry rd and in as dad doesnt like come into hull stright down a63


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Caz - i live just off Boothferry Rd and its fine. You shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i am glad you got sorted yogvic thats great news for you and the info evening is o.k they will give you a chance to ask question at the end. i think it as stopped snowing out here for now


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

New home this way ladies 

---------> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=223114.0


----------

